# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  {متجـدد}جواهرمن كتاب حلية الأولياء ، وطبقات الأصفياء

## تاج الكرامة

بســم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الفوائد ستتابع بإذن الله فالمرجو عدم قطع تواصل الفوائد بالتعليق فضلًا لا أمرًا- 
*جواهرمن كتاب حلية الأولياء ، وطبقات الأصفياءاشترى أبو بكر –رضي الله عنه- بلالاً –رضي الله عنه-:
وهو مدفون بالحجارة بخمس أواق ذهبا فقالوا لو أبيت إلا أوقية لبعناكه قال لو أبيتم إلا مائة أوقية لأخذته[1/38]قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
الشتاء غنيمة العابدين.
[1/51]
قال عبدالله بن عيسى –رحمه الله- :
كان في وجه عمر خطان أسودان من البكاء[1/51]قال هشام بن الحسن –رحمه الله-:
كان عمر يمر بالآية في ورده فتخنقه فيبكي حتى يسقط ثم يلزم بيته حتى يعاد يحسبونه مريضاً.
[1/51]
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
زنوا أنفسكم قبل أن توزنوا وحاسبوها قبل أن تحاسبوا فإنه أهون عليكم في الحساب غداً أن تحاسبوا أنفسكم وتزينوا للعرض الأكبر يومئذ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم خافية[1/52]قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
ليتني كنت كبش أهلي يسمنوني ما بدا لهم حتى إذا كنت أسمن ما أكون زارهم بعض من يحبون
فجعلوا بعضي شواء وبعضي قديدا ثم أكلوني فأخرجوني عذرة ولم أك بشرا[1/52]قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
كان رأس عمر على فخذي في مرضه الذي مات فيه فقال لي ضع رأسي على الأرض
قال فقلت وما عليك كان على فخذي أم على الأرض قال ضعه على الأرض قال فوضعته على الأرض فقال ويلي وويل أمي إن لم يرحمني ربي[1/52]قال المسور بن مخرمة –رضي الله عنه-:
لما طعن عمر قال والله لو أن لي طلاع الأرض ذهباً لافتديت به من عذاب الله من قبل أن أراه.
[1/52]
قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
خطب عمر بن الخطاب وهو خليفة وعليه إزار فيه ثنتي عشر رقعة.
[ 1/53]
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
لو ماتت شاة على شط الفرات ضائعة لظننت أن الله تعالى سائلي عنها يوم القيامة.
[1/53]
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
لو نادى منادٍ من السماء أيها الناس إنكم داخلون الجنة كلكم أجمعون إلا رجلاً واحداً لخفت أن أكون هو
ولو نادى منادٍ أيها الناس إنكم داخلون النار إلا رجلاً واحداً لرجوت أن أكون هو.
[1/53]
كان عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه- يقول :
اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن تأخذني على غرة أو تذرني في غفلة أو تجعلني من الغافلين.
[1/54]
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
لا تعترض فيما لا يعنيك واعتزل عدوك واحتفظ من خليلك إلا الأمين فإن الأمين من القوم لا يعادله شيء ولا تصحب الفاجر فيعلمك من فجوره ولا تفش إليه سرك واستشر في أمرك الذين يخشون الله عز و جل.
[1/55]
قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
رأيت عثمان نائماً في المسجد في ملحفة ليس حوله أحد وهو أمير المؤمنين.
[1/60]
قال عبدالله بن الرومي –رحمه الله-:
بلغني أن عثمان قال لو أني بين الجنة والنار ولا أدري إلى أيتهما يؤمر بي لاخترت أن أكون رماداً قبل أن أعلم إلى أيتهما أصير[1/60]قال هانئ مولى عثمان –رحمه الله-:
كان عثمان إذا وقف على قبر بكى حتى يبل لحيته[1/61]قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
أنصح الناس وأعلمهم بالله ، أشد الناس حباً وتعظيماً لحرمة أهل لا إله إلا الله
[1/74]
قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
ليس الخير أن يكثر مالك وولدك ولكن الخير أن يكثر علمك ويعظم حلمك وأن تباهى الناس بعبادة ربك فإن أحسنت حمدت الله وإن أسأت استغفرت الله ولا خير في الدنيا إلا لأحد رجلين رجل أذنب ذنباً فهو تدارك ذلك بتوبة أو رجل يسارع في الخيرات[1/75]قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
احفظوا عني خمساً فلو ركبتم الإبل في طلبهن لأنضيتموهن* قبل أن تدركوهن لا يرجو عبد إلا ربه ولا يخاف إلا ذنبه ولا يستحي جاهل أن يسأل عما لا يعلم ولا يستحي عالم إذا سئل عما لا يعلم أن يقول الله أعلم والصبر من الإيمان بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد ولا إيمان لمن لا صبر له
[1/76]
* أي أهلكتم الإبل وما وصلتم إليهن ، وهي كناية عن نفاسة كلامه
قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
إن أخوف ما أخاف اتباع الهوى وطول الأمل فأما اتباع الهوى فيصد عن الحق وأما طول الأمل فينسي الآخرة
ألا وإن الدنيا قد ترحلت مدبرة ألا وإن الآخرة قد ترحلت مقبلة ولكل واحد منهما بنون فكونوا من أبناء الآخرة ولا تكونوا من أبناء الدنيا فإن اليوم عمل ولا حساب وغداً حساب ولا عمل[1/76]قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
طوبى لكل عبد نؤمة عرف الناس ولم يعرفه الناس عرفه الله برضوان أولئك مصابيح الهدى يكشف الله عنهم كل فتنة مظلمة
سيدخلهم الله في رحمة منه ليس أولئك بالمذاييع البذر* ولا الجفاة المرائين[1/76]
* جمع بذور وهو الذي يفشي الأسرار
قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
ألا إن الفقيه كل الفقيه الذي لا يقنط الناس من رحمة الله ولا يؤمنهم من عذاب الله ولا يرخص لهم في معاصي الله ولا يدع القرآن رغبة عنه إلى غيره
ولا خير في عبادة لا علم فيها ولا خير في علم لا فهم فيه ولا خير في قراءة لا تدبر فيها
[1/77]
قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
كونوا ينابيع العلم مصابيح الليل خلق الثياب جدد القلوب تعرفوا به في السماء وتذكروا به في الأرض[1/77]قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
أيها الناس إنكم والله لو حننتم حنين الوله العجال ودعوتم دعاء الحمام وجأرتم جؤار متبتلي الرهبان ثم خرجتم إلى الله من الأموال والأولاد التماس القربة إليه في ارتفاع درجة عنده أو غفران سيئة أحصاها كتبته لكان قليلا فيما أرجو لكم من جزيل ثوابه وأتخوف عليكم من أليم عقابه فبالله بالله بالله لو سالت عيونكم رهبة منه ورغبة إليه ثم عمرتم في الدنيا ما الدنيا باقية ولو لم تبقوا شيئا من جهدكم لأنعمه العظام عليكم بهدايته إياكم للاسلام ما كنتم تستحقون به الدهر ما الدهر قائم بأعمالكم جنته ولكن برحمته ترحمون وإلى جنته يصير منكم المقسطون جعلنا الله وإياكم من التائبين العابدين
[1/77]
*

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
الناس ثلاثة فعالم رباني ومتعلم على سبيل نجاة وهمج رعاع اتباع كل ناعق يميلون مع كل ريح لم يستضيئوا بنور العلم ولم يلجئوا إلى ركن وثيق العلم خير من المال العلم يحرسك وأنت تحرس المال العلم يزكو على العمل والمال تنقصه النفقة ومحبة العالم دين يدان بها العلم يكسب العالم الطاعة في حياته وجميل الأحدوثة بعد موته
[1/80]

عن علي بن الأرقم عن أبيه قال :
رأيت عليا وهو يبيع سيفا له في السوق ويقول من يشتري مني هذا السيف فوالذي فلق الحبة لطالما كشفت به الكرب عن وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ولو كان عندي ثمن إزار ما بعته
[1/83]

قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه-:
أشد الأعمال ثلاثة إعطاء الحق من نفسك وذكر الله على كل حال ومواساة الأخ في المال
[1/85]

قال عوف بن الحسن –رحمه الله-:
باع طلحة أرضا له بسبعمائة ألف فبات ذلك المال عنده ليلة فبات أرقاً من مخافة المال حتى أصبح ففرقه
[1/89]

قال سعد بن أبي وقاص –رضي الله عنه-:
ما أسلم أحد في اليوم الذي أسلمت فيه ولقد مكثت سبعة أيام وإني لثلث الإسلام 
[1/92]

قال سعد بن أبي وقاص –رضي الله عنه-:
لقد رأيتنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وما لنا طعام إلا ورق الشجر حتى يضع أحدنا كما تضع الشاة
[1/92]

قال سعيد بن زيد –رضي الله عنه-:
لمشهد شهده رجل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يغبر وجهه مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من عمل أحدكم ولو عمر عمر نوح
[1/96]

قال أبو عبيدة بن الجراح –رضي الله عنه-:
ما من الناس من أحمر ولا أسود حر ولا عبد عجمي ولا فصيح أعلم أنه أفضل مني بتقوى إلا أحببت أن أكون في مسلاخه 
[1/101]

قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-: 
أنه قال لأصحابه تمنوا فقال رجل أتمنى لو أن لي هذه الدار مملوءة ذهبا أنفقه في سبيل الله ثم قال تمنوا فقال رجل أتمنى لو أنها مملوءة لؤلؤا وزبرجدا وجوهرا أنفقه في سبيل الله وأتصدق ثم قال تمنوا فقالوا ما ندري يا أمير المؤمنين فقال عمر أتمنى لو أن هذه الدار مملوءة رجالا مثل أبي عبيدة بن الجراح 
[1/102]

قال عبدالله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-:
ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يعرف ليله إذا الناس نائمون وبنهاره إذا الناس يفطرون وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون وببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون وبصمته إذا الناس يخلطون وبخشوعه إذا الناس يختالون وينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يكون باكيا محزونا حكيما حليما عليما سكيتا وينبغي لحامل القرآن أن لا يكون جافيا ولا غافلا ولا صخابا ولا صياحا ولا حديدا 
[1/130]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إني لأكره أن أرى الرجل فارغا لا في عمل الدنيا ولا في عمل الآخرة 
[1/130]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إنما هذه القلوب أوعية فاشغلوها بالقرآن ولا تشغلوها بغيره
[1/131]

قال عون بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
قال لي عبدالله بن مسعود ليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولكن العلم الخشية 
[1/131]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
تعلموا العلم فإذا علمتم فاعملوا
[1/131]

قال عبدالله بن عكيم –رضي الله عنه-: 
سمعت ابن مسعود في هذا المسجد يبدأ باليمين قبل الكلام فقال ما منكم من أحد إلا أن ربه تعالى سيخلو به كما يخلو أحدكم بالقمر ليلة البدر فيقول يا ابن آدم ما غرك بي ابن آدم ماذا أجبت المرسلين ابن آدم ماذا عملت فيما علمت
[1/131]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إني لأحسب الرجل ينسى العلم كان تعلمه للخطيئة يعملها
[1/131]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
ذهب صفو الدنيا وبقي كدرها فالموت اليوم تحفة كل مسلم
[1/131]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
لا يبلغ عبد حقيقة الإيمان حتى يحل بذروته ولا يحل بذروته حتى يكون الفقر أحب إليه من الغنى والتواضع أحب إليه من الشرف وحتى يكون حامده وذامه عنده سواء قال ففسرها أصحاب عبدالله قالوا حتى يكون الفقر في الحلال أحب إليه من الغنى في الحرام والتواضع في طاعة الله أحب إليه من الشرف في معصية الله وحتى يكون حامده وذامه عنده في الحق سواء
[1/132]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
والله الذي لا إله غيره ما يضر عبدا يصبح على الإسلام ويمسي عليه ما أصابه في الدنيا
[1/132]

كان عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إذا قعد يقول إنكم في ممر الليل والنهار في آجال منقوصة وأعمال محفوظة والموت يأتي بغتة فمن يزرع خيرا يوشك أن يحصد رغبة ومن يزرع شرا يوشك أن يحصد ندامة ولكل زارع مثل ما زرع لا يسبق بطيء بحظه ولا يدرك حريص ما لم يقدر له فمن أعطى خيرا فالله تعالى أعطاه ومن وقي شرا فالله تعالى وقاه المتقون سادة والفقهاء قادة ومجالستهم زيادة 
[1/133]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
ما منكم إلا ضيف وماله عارية والضيف مرتحل والعارية مؤداة إلى أهلها 
[1/134]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما على ظهر الأرض شيء أحوج إلى طول سجن من لسان
[1/134]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إن للقلوب شهوة وإقبالا وإن للقلوب فترة وادبارا فاغتنموها عند شهوتها وإقبالها ودعوها عند فترتها وإدبارها
[1/134]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
إنكم ترون الكافر من أصح الناس جسما وأمرضهم قلبا وتلقون المؤمن من أصح الناس قلبا وأمرضهم جسما
وأيم الله لو مرضت قلوبكم وصحت أجسامكم لكنتم أهون على الله من الجعلان
[1/135]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
من استطاع منكم أن يجعل كنزه حيث لا يأكله السوس ولا تناله السراق فليفعل فإن قلب الرجل مع كنزه
[1/135]
قال رجل لعبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
أوصني يا أبا عبدالرحمن قال ليسعك بيتك واكفف لسانك وابك على ذكر خطيئتك
[1/135]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
أنتم أكثر صياما وأكثر صلاة وأكثر اجتهادا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وهم كانوا خيرا منكم قالوا لم يا أبا عبدالرحمن قال هم كانوا أزهد في الدنيا وأرغب في الآخرة 
[1/136]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
لا يقلدن أحدكم دينه رجلا فإن آمن آمن وإن كفر كفر فإن كنتم لا بد مقتدين فاقتدوا بالميت فإن الحي لا يؤمن عليه الفتنة 
[1/136]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
لأن يعض أحدكم على جمرة حتى تطفأ خير من أن يقول لأمر قضاه الله ليت هذا لم يكن 
[1/137]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
من أراد الدنيا أضر بالآخرة ومن أراد الآخرة أضر بالدنيا يا قوم فأضروا بالفاني للباقي
[1/138]

قال عبد الله بن مسعود –رضي الله عنه-: 
ونفس تنجيها خير من أمارة لا تحصيها
[1/138]

قال عمار بن ياسر –رضي الله عنه-:
وهو يسير على شط الفرات اللهم لو أعلم أن أرضى لك عني أن أتردى فأسقط فعلت ولو علمت أن أرضى لك عني أن ألقى نفسي في هذا الماء فأغرق فيه فعلت 
[1/143]

كان عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه - يقول :
أبو بكر سيدنا وأعتق سيدنا يعني بلالا رضي الله عنه.
[1/147]

قال أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
يولدون للموت ويعمرون للخراب ويحرصون على ما يفنى ويتركون ما يبقى ألا حبذا المكروهان الموت والفقر
[1/163]

قال أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
ذو الدرهمين أشد حسابا من ذي الدرهم
[1/164]

قال أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
والله تعلمون ما أعلم ما انبسطتم إلى نسائكم ولا تقاررتم على فرشكم والله لوددت أن الله عز و جل خلقني يوم خلقني شجرة تعضد ويوكل ثمرها 
1/164

قال أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
من أراد الجنة فليصمد صمدها
[1/164]

قال أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
هل ترى الناس ما أكثرهم ما فيهم خير إلا تقي أو تائب
[1/164]

عن سفيان الثوري قال ؛ قام أبو ذر الغفاري –رضي الله عنه-:
عند الكعبة فقال يا أيها الناس أنا جندب الغفاري هلموا إلى الأخ الناصح الشفيق فاكتنفه الناس فقال أرأيتم لو أن أحدكم أراد سفرا أليس يتخذ من الزاد ما يصلحه ويبلغه قالوا بلى قال فسفر طريق القيامة أبعد ما تريدون فخذوا منه ما يصلحكم قالوا ما يصلحنا قال حجوا حجة لعظام الأمور صوموا يوما شديدا حره لطول النشور صلوا ركعتين في سواد الليل لوحشة القبور كلمة خير تقولها أو كلمة سوء تسكت عنها لوقوف يوم عظيم تصدق بمالك لعلك تنجو من عسيرها اجعل الدنيا مجلسين مجلسا في طلب الآخرة ومجلسا في طلب الحلال والثالث يضرك ولا ينفعك لا تريده اجعل المال درهمين درهما تنفقه على عيالك من حله ودرهما تقدمه لآخرتك والثالث يضرك ولا ينفعك لا تريده ثم نادى بأعلى صوته يا أيها الناس قد قتلكم حرص لا تدركونه أبدا
[1/164]

قال خالد بن عمير –رحمه الله-:
خطبنا عتبة بن غزوان فقال أيها الناس إن الدنيا قد آذنت بصرم وولت حذاء ولم يبق منها إلا صبابة كصبابة الإناء ألا وإنكم في دار أنتم متحولون منها فانتقلوا بصالح ما بحضرتكم
[1/171]

قال سلمان الفارسي لحذيفة –رضي الله عنهما-:
يا أخا بني عبس إن العلم كثير والعمر قصير فخذ من العلم ما تحتاج إليه في أمر دينك ودع ما سواه فلا تعانه 
[1/189]

دخل سعد بن أبي وقاص على سلمان –رضي الله عنهما- يعوده :
فبكى سلمان فقال له سعد ما يبكيك تلقى أصحابك وترد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الحوض وتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وهو عنك راض 
فقال ما أبكي جزعا من الموت ولا حرصا على الدنيا ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عهد إلينا فقال ليكن بلغة أحدكم من الدنيا كزاد الراكب وهذه الأساود حولي وإنما حوله مطهرة أو انجانة ونحوها فقال له سعد أعهد إلينا عهدا نأخذ به بعدك فقال له أذكر ربك عند همك إذا هممت وعند حكمك إذا حكمت وعند يدك إذا قسمت
[1/195]

عن أبي قلابة –رحمه الله-:
أن رجلا دخل على سلمان وهو يعجن فقال ما هذا فقال بعثنا الخادم في عمل أو قال في صنعة فكرهنا أن نجمع عليه عملين أو قال صنعتين ثم قال فلان يقرئك السلام قال متى قدمت قال منذ كذا وكذا قال فقال أما إنك لو لم تؤدها كانت أمانة لم تؤدها
[1/201]

قال سلمان الفارسي –رضي الله عنه-:
لكل امرئ جواني وبراني فمن يصلح جوانيه يصلح الله برانيه ومن يفسد جوانيه يفسد الله برانيه
[1/203]

قال سلمان الفارسي –رضي الله عنه-:
إن الله تعالى إذا أراد بعبد شراً أو هلكة نزع منه الحياء فلم تلقه إلا مقيتا ممقتا فاذا كان مقيتا ممقتا نزعت منه الرحمة فلم تلقه إلا فظاً غليظاً فإذا كان كذلك نزعت منه الأمانة فلم تلقه إلا خائناً مخوناً فإذا كان كذلك نزعت ربقة الإسلام من عنقه فكان لعيناً ملعناً 
[1/204]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
كتب سلمان إلى أبي الدرداء إنه بلغني أنك جلست طبيباً تداوي الناس فانظر أن تقتل مسلماً فتجب لك النار 
[1/205]

قال سلمان الفارسي –رضي الله عنه-:
إنما مثل المؤمن في الدنيا كمثل مريض معه طبيبه الذي يعلم داءه ودواءه فاذا اشتهى ما يضره منعه وقال لا تقربه فانك إن أصبته أهلكك ولا يزال يمنعه حتى يبرأ من وجعه وكذلك المؤمن يشتهي أشياء كثيرة مما فضل به غيره من العيش فيمنعه الله إياه ويحجزه عنه حتى يتوفاه فيدخله الجنة
[1/207]

قال سلمان الفارسي –رضي الله عنه-:
أضحكني ثلاث وأبكاني ثلاث ضحكت من مؤمل الدنيا والموت يطلبه وغافل لا يغفل عنه وضاحك ملء فيه لا يدري أمسخط ربه أم مرضيه وأبكاني ثلاث فراق الأحبة محمد وحزبه وهول المطلع عند غمرات الموت والوقوف بين يدي رب العالمين حين لا أدري إلى النار انصرافي إم إلى الجنة 
[1/207]

قيل لأم الدرداء –رضي الله عنها -:
ما كان أفضل عمل أبي الدرداء فقالت التفكر 
[1/208]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
تفكر ساعة خير من قيام ليلة 
[1/209]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ما يسرني أن أقوم على الدرج من باب المسجد فأبيع وأشتري فأصيب كل يوم ثلاثمائة دينار أشهد الصلاة كلها في المسجد ما أقول إن الله عز و جل لم يحل البيع ويحرم الربا ولكن أحب أن أكون من الذين لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله 
[1/209]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
من لم يعرف نعمة الله عليه إلا في مطعمه ومشربه فقد قل عمله وحضر عذابه ومن لم يكن غنياً عن الدنيا فلا دنيا له 
[1/210]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ويل لمن لا يعلم ولو شاء الله لعلمه وويل لمن يعلم ولا يعمل سبع مرات
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
إنك لا تفقه كل الفقه حتى ترى للقرآن وجوها وإنك لا تفقه كل الفقه حتى تمقت الناس في جنب الله 
ثم ترجع إلى نفسك فتكون لها أشد مقتا منك للناس 
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
من فقه الرجل رفقه في معيشته
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
من فقه الرجل ممشاه ومدخله ومخرجه ومجلسه مع أهل العلم
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
يا حبذا نوم الأكياس وإفطارهم كيف يعيبون سهر الحمقى وصيامهم ومثقال ذرة من بر صاحب تقوى ويقين أعظم وأفضل وأرجح من أمثال الجبال من عبادة المغترين 
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
لا تكلفوا الناس ما لم يكلفوا ولا تحاسبوا الناس دون ربهم ابن آدم عليك نفسك فإنه من تتبع ما يرى في الناس يطل حزنه ولا يشف غيظه 
[1/211]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
اعبدوا الله كأنكم ترونه وعدوا أنفسكم من الموتى واعلموا أن قليلا يغنيكم خير من كثير يلهيكم واعلموا أن البر لا يبلى وأن الإثم لا ينسى 
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ليس الخير أن يكثر مالك وولدك ولكن الخير أن يعظم حلمك ويكثر علمك وأن تباري الناس في عبادة الله عز و جل فإن أحسنت حمدت الله تعالى وإن أسأت استغفرت الله عز و جل 
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
لولا ثلاث خلال لأحببت أن لا أبقى في الدنيا فقيل وما هن فقال لولا وضوع وجهي للسجود لخالقي في اختلاف الليل والنهار يكون تقدمه لحياتي وظمأ الهواجر ومقاعدة أقوام ينتقون الكلام كما تنتقى الفاكهة
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
وتمام التقوى أن يتقى اللهً عز و جل العبدُ حتى يتقيه في مثل مثقال ذرة حتى يترك بعض ما يرى أنه حلال خشية أن يكون حراما يكون حاجزا بينه وبين الحرام إن الله تعالى قد بين لعباده الذي هو يصيرهم إليه قال تعالى من يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره فلا تحقرن شيئا من الشر أن تتقيه ولا شيئا من الخير أن تفعله 
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
مالي أرى علماءكم يذهبون وجهالكم لا يتعلمون فإن معلم الخير والمتعلم في الأجر سواء ولا خير في سائر الناس بعدهما
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
الناس ثلاثة عالم ومتعلم والثالث همج لا خير فيه 
[1/212]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
يا أهل دمشق أنتم الإخوان في الدين والجيران في الدار والأنصار على الأعداء ما يمنعكم من مودتي وإنما مؤنتي على غيركم مالي أرى علماءكم يذهبون وجهالكم لا يتعلمون وأراكم قد أقبلتم على ما تكفل لكم به وتركتم ما أمرتم به ألا إن قوما بنوا شديدا وجمعوا كثيرا وأملوا بعيدا فأصبح بنيانهم قبورا وأملهم غرورا وجمعهم بورا ألا فتعلموا وعلموا فان العالم والمتعلم في الأجر سواء ولا خير في الناس بعدهما 
[1/213]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
تعلموا قبل أن يرفع العلم إن رفع العلم ذهاب العلماء
[1/213]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
إني لآمركم بالأمر وما أفعله ولكني أرجو أن أوجر عليه 
[1/213]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
لا يكون تقياً حتى يكون عالماً ولن يكون بالعلم جميلاً حتى يكون به عاملاً 
[1/213]

كان أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه - يقول:
إن أخوف ما أخاف إذا وقفت على الحساب أن يقال لي قد علمت فما عملت فيما علمت
[1/213]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
أخوف ما أخاف أن يقال لي يوم القيامة يا عويمر أعلمت أم جهلت فإن قلت علمت لا تبقى آية آمرة أو زاجرة إلا أخذت بفريضتها الآمرة هل ائتمرت والزاجرة هل ازدجرت وأعوذ بالله من علم لا ينفع ونفس لا تشبع ودعاء لا يسمع 
[1/214]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
إنما أخشى على نفسي أن يقال لي على رؤوس الخلائق يا عويمر هل علمت فأقول نعم فيقال ماذا عملت فيما علمت
[1/214]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
معاتبة الأخ خير لك من فقده ومن لك بأخيك كله أعط أخاك ولِنْ له ولا تطع فيه حاسداً فتكون مثله غداً يأتيك الموت فيكفيك فقده وكيف تبكيه بعد الموت وفي حياته ما قد كنت تركت وصله
[1/215]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
لو تعلمون ما أنتم راءون بعد الموت لما أكلتم طعاماً على شهوة ولا شربتم شراباً على شهوة ولا دخلتم بيتاً تستظلون فيه ولخرجتم إلى الصعدات تضربون صدوركم وتبكون على أنفسكم ولوددت أنكم شجرة تعضد ثم تؤكل 
[1/216]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ذروة الإيمان الصبر للحكم والرضى بالقدر والإخلاص في التوكل والاستسلام للرب عز و جل
[1/216]

لما احتضر أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
جعل يقول من يعمل لمثل يومي هذا من يعمل لمثل ساعتي هذه من يعمل لمثل مضجعي هذا ثم يقول ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة 
[1/217]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ويل لكل جماع فاغر فاه كأنه مجنون يرى ما عند الناس ولا يرى ما عنده ولو يستطيع لوصل الليل بالنهار ويله من حساب غليظ وعذاب شديد 
[1/217]

عن شرحبيل أن أبا الدرداء الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
كان إذا رأى جنازة قال اغدوا فإنا رائحون أو روحوا فإنا غادون موعظة بليغة وغفلة سريعة كفى بالموت واعظا يذهب الأول فالأول ويبقى الآخر لا حلم له
[1/217]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ثلاث أحبهن ويكرههن الناس الفقر والمرض والموت قال أحب الموت اشتياقا إلى ربي وأحب الفقر تواضعا لربي وأحب المرض تكفيرا لخطيئتي
[1/217]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
يا معشر أهل الأموال بردوا على جلودكم من أموالكم قبل أن نكون وإياكم فيها سواء ليس إلا أن تنظروا فيها وننظر فيها معكم
[1/218]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
وإني أخاف عليكم شهوة خفية في نعمة ملهية وذلك حين تشبعون من الطعام وتجوعون من العلم
[1/218]

مر أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
على قوم وهم يبنون فقال أبو الدرداء تجددون الدنيا والله يريد خرابها والله غالب على ما أراد 
[1/218]

اشتكى أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
فدخل عليه أصحابه فقالوا ما تشتكي يا أبا الدرداء قال أشتكي ذنوبي قالوا فما تشتهي قال أشتهي الجنة 
قالوا أفلا ندعو لك طبيبا قال هو الذي أضجعني
[1/218]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
من يتفقد يفقد ومن لا يعد الصبر لفواجع الأمور يعجز إن قارضت الناس قارضوك وإن تركتهم لم يتركوك قال فما تأمرني قال اقرض من عرضك ليوم فقرك 
[1/218]

قيل لأبي الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
ادع الله لنا ، قال لا أحسن السباحة وأخاف الغرق 
[1/218]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
إن مما أخشى عليكم زلة العالم وجدال منافق بالقرآن والقرآن حق وعلى القرآن منار كمنار الطريق ومن لم يكن غنيا من الدنيا فلا دنيا له
[1/219]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
إن الذين ألسنتهم رطبة بذكر الله عز و جل يدخل أحدهم الجنة وهو يضحك
[1/219]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
لأن أكبر الله مائة مرة أحب إلي من أن أتصدق بمائة دينار
[1/219]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-:
ألا أخبركم بخير أعمالكم وأحبها إلى مليككم وأنماها في درجاتكم خير من أن تغزوا عدوكم فيضربوا رقابكم وتضربوا رقابهم خير من إعطاء الدراهم والدنانير قالوا وما هو يا أبا الدرداء قال ذكر الله وذكر الله أكبر 
[1/219]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
ما في المؤمن بضعة أحب إلى الله عز و جل من لسانه به يدخله الجنة وما في الكافر بضعة أبغض إلى الله عز و جل من لسانه به يدخله النار
[1/220]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
من أكثر ذكر الموت قل فرحه وقل حسده 
[1/220]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
ما بت ليلة فأصبحت لم يرمني الناس فيها بداهية إلا رأيت أن علي من الله تعالى فيه نعمة
[1/220]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
مالي أراكم تحرصون على ما تكفل لكم به وتضيعون ما وكلتم به لأنا أعلم بشراركم من البيطار بالخيل هم الذين لا يأتون الصلاة إلا دبرا ولا يسمعون القرآن إلا هجرا ولا يعتق محرروهم 
[1/221]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
إنا لنكشر* في وجوه أقوام وإن قلوبنا لتلعنهم
[1/222]
* قال ابن السكيت: الكَشْرُ: التبسُّم. يقال: كَشَرَ الرجلُ، وانْكَلَّ، وافْتَرَّ، وابتسم، كل ذلك تبدو منه الأسنان.

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
إن من شر الناس عند الله عز و جل منزلة يوم القيامة عالما لا ينتفع بعلمه
[1/222]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
ثلاث من ملاك أمر ابن آدم لا تشك مصيبتك ولا تحدث بوجعك ولا تزك نفسك بلسانك
[1/224]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
أدلجت ذات ليلة إلى المسجد فلما دخلت مررت على رجل ساجد وهو يقول اللهم إني خائف مستجير فأجرني من عذابك وسائل فقير فارزقني من فضلك لا مذنب فاعتذر ولا ذو قوة فانتصر ولكن مذنب مستغفر قال فأصبح أبو الدرداء يعلمهن أصحابه إعجابا بهن 
[1/224]

قال أبو الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
ادع الله تعالى في يوم سرائك لعله أن يستجيب لك في يوم ضرائك
[1/225]

قيل لأبي الدرداء – رضي الله عنه-: 
مالك لا تشعر فانه ليس رجل له بيت من الأنصار إلا وقد قال شعرا قال وأنا قد قلت فاسمعوا ... يريد المرء أن يعطى مناه ... ويأبى الله إلا ما أرادا ... يقول المرء فائدتي ومالي ... وتقوى الله أفضل ما استفادا
[1/225]

كان معاذ بن جبل -رضي الله عنه -:
إذا تهجد من الليل قال اللهم قد نامت العيون وغارت النجوم وأنت حي قيوم اللهم طلبي للجنة بطئ وهربي من النار ضعفيف اللهم اجعل لي عندك هدى ترده إلى يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد 
[1/233]

قال معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-لابنه:
يا بني إذا صليت صلاة فصل صلاة مودع لا تظن أنك تعود إليها أبدا واعلم يا بني أن المؤمن يموت بين حسنتين حسنة قدمها وحسنة أخرها
[1/234]

كانت تحت معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه- :
امرأتان فإذا كان عند إحداهما لم يشرب من بيت الأخرى الماء 
[1/234]

قال معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-:
ما عمل آدمي عملا أنجى له من عذاب الله من ذكر الله قالوا يا أبا عبدالرحمن ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله قال ولا إلا أن يضرب بسيفه حتى ينقطع لأن الله تعالى يقول في كتابه ولذكر الله أكبر
[1/235]

قال معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-:
لأن أذكر الله تعالى من بكرة حتى الليل أحب إلي من أن أحمل على جياد الخيل في سبيل الله من بكرة حتى الليل
[1/235]

قال معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-:
اعلموا ما شئتم أن تعلموا فلن يؤجركم الله بعلم حتى تعملوا
[1/236]

قال معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-:
ثلاث من فعلهن فقد تعرض للمقت الضحك من غير عجب والنوم من غير سهر والأكل من غير جوع
[1/237]

عن معاذ بن جبل –رضي الله عنه-:
أنه لما حضره الموت قال انظروا أصبحنا فأتي فقيل لم تصبح فقال انظروا أصبحنا فأتي فقيل له لم تصبح حتى أتي في بعض ذلك فقيل قد أصبحت قال أعوذ بالله من ليلة صباحها إلىالنار مرحبا بالموت مرحبا زائر مغب حبيب جاء على فاقة اللهم إني قد كنت أخافك فأنا اليوم أرجوك اللهم إنك تعلم أني لم أكن أحب الدنيا وطول البقاء فيها لجري الأنهار ولا لغرس الأشجار ولكن لظمأ الهواجر ومكابدة الساعات ومزاحمة العلماء بالركب عند حلق الذكر 
[1/239]

قال أبي ابن كعب –رضي الله عنه-:
عليكم بالسبيل والسنة فانه ليس من عبد على سبيل وسنة ذكر الرحمن عز و جل ففاضت عيناه من خشية الله عز و جل فتمسه النار وليس من عبد على سبيل وسنة ذكر الرحمن فاقشعر جلده من مخافة الله عز و جل إلا كان مثله كمثل شجرة يبس ورقها فبينا هي كذلك إذ أصابتها الريح فتحاتت عنها ورقها إلا تحاتت عنه ذنوبه كما تحات عن هذه الشجرة ورقها وإن اقتصادا في سبيل وسنة خير من اجتهاد في خلاف سبيل الله وسنته فانظروا أعمالكم فان كانت اجتهادا أو اقتصادا أن تكون على منهاج الأنبياء وسنتهم 
[1/253]

قال رجل لأبي بن كعب –رضي الله عنه-:
أوصني قال اتخذ كتاب الله إماما وارض به قاضيا وحكما فانه الذي استخلف فيكم رسولكم شفيع مطاع وشاهد لا يتهم فيه ذكركم وذكر من قبلكم وحكم ما بينكم وخبركم وخبر ما بعدكم 
[1/253]

قال أبي ابن كعب –رضي الله عنه-:
في قوله عز و جل قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم الآية قال هن أربع وكلهن عذاب وكلهن واقع لا محالة فمضت اثنتان بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بخمس وعشرين سنة فألبسوا شيعا وذاق بعضهم بأس بعض وبقي ثنتان واقعتان لا محالة الخسف والرجم
[1/253]

قال أبي ابن كعب –رضي الله عنه-:
المؤمن بين أربع إن ابتلي صبر وإن أعطى شكر وإن قال صدق وإن حكم عدل فهو يتقلب في خمسة من النور وهو الذي يقول الله نور على نور كلامه نور وعلمه نور ومدخله في نور ومخرجه من نور ومصيره إلى النور يوم القيامة والكافر يتقلب في خمسة من الظلم فكلامه ظلمة وعمله ظلمة ومدخله ظلمة ومخرجه في ظلمة ومصيره إلى الظلمات يوم القيامة
1/255

قال أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه -:
كنا مع أبي موسى في مسير له فسمع الناس يتحدثون فسمع فصاحة فقال مالي يا أنس هلم فلنذكر ربنا فإن هؤلاء يكاد أحدهم أن يفرى الأديم بلسانه ثم قال يا أنس ما أبطأ بالناس عن الآخرة وما ثبرهم أتدري ما ثبر الناس أي ما الذي صدهم ومنعهم من طاعة الله ثم قال والثبر الحبس عنها قال قلت الشهوات والشيطان قال لا والله ولكن عجلت لهم الدنيا وأخرت الآخرة ولو عاينوا ما عدلوا وما ميلوا 
1/259

قال أبو موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه -:
إني لأغتسل في البيت المظلم فما أقيم صلبي حتى آخذ ثوبي حياء من ربي عز و جل
1/260

قال أبو موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه -:
ما ينتظر من الدنيا إلا كلا محزنا أو فتنة تنتظره 
1/260

قال أبو موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه -:
إنما سمي القلب من تقلبه ألا وإن القلب مثل ريشة معلقة بشجرة في فضاء من الأرض تفيؤها الريح ظهرا لبطن 
1/263

عن شداد بن أوس الأنصاري - رضي الله عنه -:
أنه كان إذا دخل الفراش يتقلب على فراشه لا يأتيه النوم فيقول اللهم إن النار أذهبت مني النوم فيقوم فيصلي حتى يصبح
1/264

كان شداد بن أوس- رضي الله عنه –يقول :
إنكم لم تروا من الخير إلا أسبابه ولم تروا من الشر إلا أسبابه الخير كله بحذافيره في الجنة والشر كله بحذافيره في النار وإن الدنيا عرض حاضر يأكل منها البر والفاجر والآخرة وعد صادق يحكم فيها ملك قاهر ولكل بنون فكونوا من أبناء الآخرة ولا تكونوا من أبناء الدنيا
1/264

قال شداد بن أوس –رضي الله عنه-يوما لرجل من أصحابه:
هات السفرة نتعلل بها قال فقال رجل من أصحابه ما سمعت منك مثل هذه الكلمة منذ صحبتك فقال ما أفلتت مني كلمة منذ فارقت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إلا مزمومة مخطومة وأيم الله لا تنفلت غير هذه.
[1/265]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
إن الفتنة تعرض على القلوب فأي قلب أشربها نكتت فيه نكتة سوداء فإن أنكرها نكتت فيه نكتة بيضاء فمن أحب منكم أن يعلم أصابته الفتنة أم لا فلينظر فإن كان يرى حراما ما كان يراه حلالا أو يرى حلالا ما كان يراه حراما فقد أصابته الفتنة 
[1/272]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
إياكم والفتن لا يشخص إليها أحد فوالله ما شخص فيها أحد إلا نسفته كما ينسف السيل الدمن إنها مشبهة مقبلة حتى يقول الجاهل هذه تشبه وتبين مدبرة فإذا رأيتموها فاجثموا في بيوتكم وكسروا سيوفكم وقطعوا أوتاركم 
[1/273]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
إن للفتنة وقفات وبغتات فمن استطاع أن يموت في وقفاتها فليفعل يعني بالوقفات غمد السيف
[1/274]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
ما الخمر صرفا بأذهب بعقول الرجال من الفتنة 
[1/274]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
القلوب أربعة قلب أغلف فذلك قلب الكافر وقلب مصفح فذلك قلب المنافق وقلب أجرد فيه سراج يزهر فذاك قلب المؤمن وقلب فيه نفاق وإيمان فمثل الإيمان كمثل شجرة يمدها ماء طيب ومثل النفاق مثل القرحة يمدها قيح ودم فأيهما ما غلب عليه غلب 
[1/276]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-عند الموت :
رب يوم لو أتاني الموت لم أشك فأما اليوم فقد خالطت أشياء لا أدري على ما أنا فيها
[1/278]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
لوددت أن لي إنساناً يكون في مالي ، ثم أُغلق عليَّ الباب فلم أدخل علي أحدا حتى ألقى الله عز و جل.
[1/278]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
المنافقون اليوم شر منهم على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كانوا يومئذ يكتمونه وهم اليوم يظهرونه 
[1/280]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
والله ما فارق رجل الجماعة شبرا إلا فارق الإسلام
[1/280]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
يا معشر القراء أسلكوا الطريق فلئن سلكتموه لقد سبقتم سبقا بعيدا ولئن أخذتم يمينا وشمالا لقد ضللتم ضلالا بعيدا
[1/280]

قال حذيفة –رضي الله عنه-:
بحسب المرء من العلم أن يخشى الله عز و جل وبحسبه من الكذب أن يقول استغفر الله ثم يعود 
[1/281]

قال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص – رضي الله عنه-:
كان يقال دع ما لست منه في شيء ولا تنطق فيما لا يعنيك واخزن لسانك كما تخزن ورقك
[1/288]

سمع عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص –رضي الله عنه-:
صوت النار فقال وأنا ، فقيل يا ابن عمرو ما هذا قال والذي نفسي بيده إنها لتستجير من النار الكبرى من أن تعاد فيها.
[1/289]

قال نافع –رحمه الله-:
اشتهى ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه حوتا فاشتريت له سمكة فشويت فوضعت بين يديه فجاء سائل يسأل فأمر بها كما هي ما ذاق منها شيئا ، فقالوا نعطه خيرا من ثمنها فأبى
[1/298]

قال حمزة بن عبدالله بن عمر –رحمه الله-:
لو أن طعاما كثيرا كان عند عبدالله بن عمر ما شبع منه بعد أن يجد له آكلا فدخل عليه ابن مطيع يعوده فرآه قد نحل جسمه فقال لصفية ألا تلطفيه لعله أن يرتد إليه جسمه فتصنعي له طعاما قالت إنا لنفعل ذلك ولكنه لا يدع أحدا من أهله ولا من يحضره إلا دعاه عليه فكلمه أنت في ذلك فقال ابن مطيع يا أبا عبدالرحمن لو اتخذت طعاما فرجع إليك جسمك فقال إنه ليأتي علي ثماني سنين ما أشبع فيها شبعة واحدة أو قال لا أشبع فيها إلا شبعة واحدة فالآن تريد أن أشبع حين لم يبق من عمري إلا ظمء حمار.
[1/298]

قال ميمون بن مهران –رحمه الله-:
دخلت منزل ابن عمر فما كان فيه ما يسوى طيلساني هذا.
[1/301]

قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات أولئك أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كانوا خير هذه الأمة أبرها قلوبا وأعمقها علما وأقلها تكلفا قوم اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ونقل دينه فتشبهوا بأخلاقهم وطرائقهم فهم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم 
[1/305]

قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
يا ابن آدم صاحب الدنيا ببدنك وفارقها بقلبك وهمك فإنك موقوف على عملك فخذ مما افي يديك لما بين يديك عند الموت يأتيك الخير 
[1/306]

قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
لا يكون الرجل من العلم بمكان حتى لا يحسد من فوقه ولا يحقر من دونه ولا يبتغي بالعلم ثمنا
[1/306]

قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
لو وضعت أصبعي في خمر ما أحببت أن تتبعني
[1/307]

قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
أحق ما طهر العبد لسانه.
[1/307]

قال رجلٌ لابن عمر -رضي الله عنه-:
يا خير الناس أو يا ابن خير الناس ، فقال ابن عمر : ما أنا بخير الناس ولا ابن خير الناس ولكني عبد من عباد الله أرجو الله تعالى وأخافه ، والله لن تزالوا بالرجل حتى تهلكوه.
[1/307]

قال نافع -رحمه الله-:
لو نظرت إلى ابن عمر -رضي الله تعالى عنه - إذا اتبع أثر النبي -صلى الله عليه و سلم - لقلت هذا مجنون.
[1/310]

كان ابن عمر –رضي الله عنه- :
في طريق مكة يأخذ برأس راحلته يثنيها ويقول لعل خفا يقع على خف يعني خف راحلة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم 
[1/310]

مر ابن عمر –رضي الله عنه- :
برجل ساقط من أهل العراق ، فقال : ما شأنه قالوا إنه إذا قرئ عليه القرآن يصيبه هذا قال : إنا لنخشى الله وما نسقط.
[1/312]

قال مجاهد –رحمه الله-:
كان ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنه يسمى البحر من كثرة علمه.
[1/316]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
لو قال لي فرعون بارك الله فيك لقلت وفيك.
[1/322]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
لو أن جبلا بغى على جبل لدك الباغي.
[1/322]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
في قوله تعالى :( إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ) قال : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.
[1/323]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
(يعلم خائنة الأعين) قال : إذا أنت نظرت إليها تريد الخيانة أم لا (وما تخفي الصدور) إذا أنت قدرت عليها تزني بها أم لا قال ثم سكت الأعمش فقال ألا أخبرك بالتي تليها قال قلت بلى قال (والله يقضي بالحق ) قادر أن يجزي بالحسنة الحسنة وبالسيئة السيئة (إن الله هو السميع البصير).
[1/323]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
يا صاحب الذنب لا تأمنن من سوء عاقبته ولما يتبع الذنب أعظم من الذنب إذا عملته 
فان قلة حيائك ممن على اليمين وعلى الشمال وأنت على الذنب أعظم من الذنب الذي عملته وضحكك وأنت لا تدري ما الله صانع بك أعظم من الذنب وفرحك بالذنب إذا ظفرت به أعظم من الذنب وحزنك على الذنب إذا فاتك أعظم من الذنب إذا ظفرت به وخوفك من الريح إذا حركت ستر بابك وأنت على الذنب ولا يضطرب فؤادك من نظر الله إليك أعظم من الذنب إذا عملته. 
[1/324]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
لأن أعول أهل بيت من المسلمين شهرا أو جمعة أو ما شاء الله أحب إلي من حجة بعد حجة ولطبق بدانق أهديه إلى أخ لي في الله عز و جل أحب إلي من دينار أنفقه في سبيل الله عز و جل.
[1/328]

قال عبد الله بن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
ذهب الناس وبقي النسناس قيل وما النسناس قال الذين يتشبهون بالناس وليسوا بالناس.
[1/328]

قال عبد الله بن الزبير –رضي الله عنه-:
والله لضربة بسيف في عز أحب إلي من ضربة سوط في ذل.
[1/331]
قال عبد الله بن عمر –رضي الله عنه-:
قال عمر لأخيه زيد يوم أحد خذ درعي قال إني أريد من الشهادة مثل ما تريد فتركاها جميعا
[1/367]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
لقد رأيتني أصرع بين منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وبين حجرة عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها فيقول الناس إنه مجنون وما بي جنون ما بي إلا الجوع
[1/379]

كان أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه- يقول لابنته :
لا تلبسي الذهب فإني أخشى عليك اللهب.
[1/380]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
يقولون أكثرت يا أبا هريرة والذي نفسي بيده لو حدثتكم بكل ما سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لرميتموني بالقشع ثم ما ناظرتموني.
[1/381]

كان أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه- يطوف بالبيت وهو يقول :
ويل لي من بطني إذا أشبعته كظني وإن أجعته سبني
[1/381]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه كل يوم اثني عشر ألف مرة
[1/383]

بكى أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه- في مرضه :
فقيل له : ما يبكيك ؟ فقال أما إني لا أبكي على دنياكم هذه ولكني أبكي على بعد سفري وقلة زادي وأني أصبحت في صعود مهبط على جنة ونار
لا أدري أيهما يؤخذ بي
[1/383]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
إذا زوقتم مساجدكم وحليتم مصاحفكم فالدمار عليكم.
[1/383]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
إذا رأيتم ستا فإن كانت نفس أحدكم في يده فليرسلها فلذلك أتمنى الموت أخاف أن تدركني إذا أمرت السفهاء وبيع الحكم وتهون بالدم وقطعت الأرحام وقطعت الجلاوزة ونشأ نشء يتخذون القرآن مزامير.
[1/384]

قال ابن عباس –رضي الله عنه-:
من قال بسم الله فقد ذكر الله ومن قال الحمد لله فقد شكر الله ومن قال الله أكبر فقد عظم الله ومن قال لا إله إلا الله 
[1/322]

قال فضالة ابن عبيد –رضي الله عنه-:
لأن أعلم أن الله تقبل مني مثقال حبة من خردل أحب إلي من الدنيا وما فيها لأن الله تعالى يقول إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين.
[2/17]

قال أبو برزة الأسلمي –رضي الله عنه-:
لو أن رجلا في حجره دنانير يعطيها وآخر يذكر الله عز و جل لكان الذاكر أفضل.
[2/33]

قال الحارث –رحمه الله-:
سأل علي ابنه الحسن عن أشياء من أمر المروءة فقال يا بني ما السداد قال يا أبت السداد دفع المنكر بالمعروف قال فما الشرف قال اصطناع العشيرة وحمل الجريرة قال فما المروءة قال العفاف وإصلاح المال قال فما الرأفة قال النظر في اليسير ومنع الحقير قال فما اللؤم قال احراز المرء نفسه وبذله عرسه قال فما السماح قال البذل في العسر واليسر قال فما الشح قال أن ترى ما في يديك شرفا وما أنفقته تلفا قال فما الاخاء قال المواساة في الشدة والرخاء قال فما الجبن قال الجرأة على الصديق والنكول عن العدو قال فما الغنيمة قال الرغبة في التقوى والزهادة في الدنيا هي الغنيمة الباردة قال فما الحلم قال كظم الغيظ وملك النفس قال فما الغنى قال رضى النفس بما قسم الله تعالى لها وإن قل وإنما الغنى غنى النفس قال فما الفقر قال شره النفس في كل شئ قال فما المنعة قال شدة البأس ومنازعة أعزاء الناس قال فما الذل قال الفزع عند المصدوقة قال فما العى قال العبث باللحية وكثرة البزق عند المخاطبة قال فما الجرأة قال موافقة الأقران قال فما الكلفة قال كلامك فيما لا يعنيك قال فما المجد قال أن تعطي في الغرم وتعفو عن الجرم قال فما العقل قال حفظ القلب كلما استوعيته قال فما الخرق قال معاداتك امامك ورفعك عليه كلامك قال فما السناء قال إتيان الجميل وترك القبيح قال فما الحزم قال طول الأناة والرفق بالولاة قال فما السفه قال اتباع الدناة ومصاحبة الغواة قال فما الغفلة قال تركك المجد وطاعتك المفسد قال فما الحرمان قال تركك حظك وقد عرض عليك قال فما السيد قال الأحمق في ماله والمتهاون في عرضه يشتم فلا يجيب والمتحزن بأمر عشيرته هو السيد.
[2/35]

قال علي بن أبي طالب –رضي الله عنه - للحسن :
كن في الدنيا ببدنك وفي الآخرة بقلبك.
[2/37]
قال عروة بن الزبير –رضي الله عنه-
باعت عائشة –رضي الله عنها- مالها بمائة ألف فقسمته ثم أفطرت على خبز الشعير فقالت لها مولاة لها ألا كنت أبقيت لنا من ذا المال درهما نشتري به لحما فتأكلين ونأكل معك قالت أفهلا ذكرتيني
[2/48]

قال عروة بن الزبير –رضي الله عنه-
ما رأيت أحدا من الناس أعلم بالقرآن ولا بفريضة ولا بحلال ولا بحرام ولا بشعر ولا بحديث العرب ولا بنسب من عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها
[2/49]

قال أنس بن مالك –رضي الله عنه-:
خطب أبو طلحة أم سليم قبل أن يسلم فقالت أما إني فيك لراغبة وما مثلك يرد ولكنك رجل كافر وأنا امرأة مسلمة فان تسلم فذلك مهري لا أسألك غيره فأسلم أبو طلحة فتزوجها 
[2/59]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال المغيرة –رحمه الله-:
كان أويس القرني ليتصدق بثيابه حتى يجلس عريانا لا يجد ما يروح فيه أي [ إلى ] الجمعة
[2/84]

قال عامر بن عبد قيس –رحمه الله-:
الدنيا الغموم والأحزان وفي الآخرة النار والحساب فأين الراحة والفرح
[2/88]

مرض عامر بن عبد قيس –رحمه الله- فبكى :
فقيل له ما يبكيك وقد كنت وقد كنت ، فيقول : مالي لا أبكي ومن أحق بالبكاء مني ؟! 
والله ما أبكي حرصا على الدنيا ولا جزعا من الموت ولكن لبعد سفري وقلة زادي وإني أمسيت في صعود وهبوط جنة أو نار فلا أدري إلى أيهما أصير.
[2/88]

قال عامر بن عبد قيس –رحمه الله-:
ما أبكي على دنياكم رغبة فيها ولكن أبكي على ظمأ الهواجر وقيام ليل الشتاء
[2/89]
كان عامر بن عبد قيس –رحمه الله-:
يصلي في اليوم ثمانمائة ركعة وكان يقول إني لمقصر في العبادة وكان يعاتب نفسه
[2/89]

قال عامر بن عبد قيس –رحمه الله-:
أأنا من أهل الجنة أو أنا من أهل الجنة أو مثلي يدخل الجنة
[2/89]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
سمع عامر بن عبد قيس الناس وما يذكرونه من أمر الضيعة في الصلاة ، فقال أتجدونه قالوا نعم قال والله لأن تختلف الأسنة في جوفي أحب إلي من أن يكون هذا مني في صلاتي.
[2/92]

قال مسروق –رحمه الله-: 
كفى بالمرء علما أن يخشى الله وكفى بالمرء جهلا أن يعجب بعمله 
[2/95]

كان مسروق –رحمه الله-يقول لأهله :
هاتوا كل حاجة لكم فاذكروها لي قبل أن أقوم إلى الصلاة.
[2/96]

أخذ مسروق –رحمه الله-: 
بيد ابن أخ له فارتقى به على كناسة بالكوفة قال ألا أريك الدنيا هذه الدنيا أكلوها فأفنوها لبسوها فأبلوها ركبوها فأنضوها سفكوا فيها دماءهم واستحلوا فيها محارمهم وقطعوا فيها أرحامهم 
[2/97]

قال مسروق –رحمه الله-: 
إني أحسن ما أكون ظنا حين يقول لي الخادم ليس في البيت قفيز ولا درهم
[2/97]
قيل لعلقمة –رحمه الله-:
لو جلست فأقرأت القرآن وحدثتهم قال أكره أن يوطأ عقبى وأن يقال هذا علقمة.
[2/100]

كان علقمة بن قيس –رحمه الله- يقول للأسود بن يزيد –رحمه الله-: 
لم تعذب هذا الجسد ؛ قال راحة هذا الجسد أريد.
[2/103]

لما احتضر الأسود بن يزيد –رحمه الله - بكى :
فقيل له ما هذا الجزع قال مالي لا أجزع ومن أحق بذلك مني والله لو أتيت بالمغفرة من الله عز و جل لهمني الحياء منه مما قد صنعته
إن الرجل ليكون بينه وبين الرجل الذنب الصغير فيعفو عنه فلا يزال مستحيا منه.
[2/103]

قال الربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله- لأصحابه :
تدرون ما الداء والدواء والشفاء ؟ قالوا : لا. قال الداء الذنوب والدواء الإستغفار والشفاء أن تتوب ثم لا تعود.
[2/108]

قال الربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله-:
أقلوا الكلام إلا بتسع تسبيح وتكبير وتهليل وتحميد وسؤالك الخير وتعوذك من الشر وأمرك بالمعروف ونهيك عن المنكر وقراءة القرآن.
[2/109]

قال سفيان –رحمه الله-:
صحبنا ربيع بن خثيم عشرين سنة فما تكلم إلا بكلمة تصعد وقال آخر صحبته سنتين فما كلمني إلا كلمتين .
[2/110]

قال عبدالله بن محمد الكواء للربيع –رحمه الله -:
ما نراك تعيب أحداً ولا تذمه فقال ويلك يا ابن الكواء ما أنا عن نفسي براض فأتفرغ من ذنبي إلى حديث
إن الناس خافوا الله تعالى على ذنوب الناس وآمنوه على نفوسهم .
[2/110]
قال الربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله-:
الناس رجلان مؤمن وجاهل ؛ فأما المؤمن فلا تؤذه ،وأما الجاهل فلا تجاهله.
[2/111]

قال الربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله-:
لا يغرنك كثرة ثناء الناس من نفسك فإنه خالص إليك عملك
[2/112]

قال الربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله-:
ما غائب ينتظره المؤمن خير من الموت
[2/114]

قيل لأبي وائل –رحمه الله-:
أأنت أكبر أم الربيع بن خيثم ؟ قال : أنا أكبر منه سناً ، وهو أكبر مني عقلا.
[2/115]

قيل للربيع بن خيثم –رحمه الله-:
لو جالستنا ، فقال: لو فارق ذكر الموت قلبي ساعة فسد علي.
[2/116]

قال المعلى بن زياد –رحمه الله-:
كان هرم بن حيان يخرج في بعض الليل وينادي بأعلى صوته عجبت من الجنة كيف ينام طالبها وعجبت من النار كيف ينام هاربها ثم قرأ أفأمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا بياتا وهم نائمون ثم يقرأ والعصر وألهاكم ثم يرجع إلى أهله
[2/119]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
خرج هرم بن حيان وعبد الله بن عامر يؤمان الحجاز ، فجعل أعناق رواحلهما تخالجان الشجر فقال هرم لابن عامر أتحب أنك شجرة من هذه الشجر فقال ابن عامر لا والله إنا لنرجو من رحمة الله ما هو أوسع من ذلك 
قال له هرم وكان أفقه الرجلين وأعلمهما بالله لكني والله لوددت أني شجرة من هذا الشجر قد أكلتني هذه الراحلة ثم قذفتني بعرا ولم أكابد الحساب يوم القيامة إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار ويحك يا ابن عامر إني أخاف الداهية الكبرى
[2/120]
قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
استُعْمِلَ هرم بن حيان ، فظن أن قومه سيأتونه ، فأمر بنار فأوقدت بينه وبين من يأتيه من القوم ، فجاءه قومه يسلمون عليه من بعيد .
فقال مرحبا بقومي أُدنُو ؛ قالوا والله ما نستطيع أن ندنو منك .لقد حالت النار بينا وبينك.
قال : وأنتم تريدون أن تلقوني في نار أعظم منها في نار جهنم قال فرجعوا
[2/120]

قال هرم بن حيان –رحمه الله-:
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر زمان تمرد فيه صغيرهم وتآمر فيه كبيرهم وتقرب فيه آجالهم
[2/120]

قال حميد بن هلال –رحمه الله-
قيل لهرم بن حيان أوص قال : صدقتني نفسي في الحياة ومالي شيء أوصى به ولكني أوصيكم بخواتيم سورة النحل.
[2/121]

قال هرم بن حيان –رحمه الله-:
لو قيل لي إني من أهل النار لم أدع العمل لئلا تلومني نفسي فتقول ألا صنعت ألا فعلت
[2/122]

قال أبو مسلم الخولاني –رحمه الله-:
كان الناس ورقا لا شوك فيه فإنهم اليوم شوك لا ورق فيه إن ساببتهم سابوك وإن ناقدتهم ناقدوك وإن تركتهم لم يتركوك
[2/123]

قال أبو مسلم الخولاني –رحمه الله-:
أرأيتم نفسا إن أنا أكرمتها ونعمتها وودعتها ذمتني غدا عند الله وإن أنا أسخطتها وأنصبتها وأعملتها أو كما قال رضيت عني غدا قالوا من تيكم يا أبا مسلم قال تيكم والله نفسي
[2/124]

قال أبو مسلم الخولاني –رحمه الله-:
لو قيل لي إن جهنم تسعر ما استطعت أن أزيد في عملي
[2/124]
قال أبو مسلم الخولاني –رحمه الله-:
لأن يولد لي مولود يحسن الله نباته حتى إذا استوى على شبابه وكان أعجب ما يكون إلى قبضه الله مني أحب إلي من أن يكون لي الدنيا وما فيها.
[2/127]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ذهبت المعارف وبقيت المناكر ومن بقي من المسلمين فهو مغموم
[2/132]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن يصبح حزينا ويمسي حزينا ولا يسعه غير ذلك لأنه بين مخافتين بين ذنب قد مضى لا يدري ما الله يصنع فيه وبين أجل قد بقي لا يدري ما يصيب فيه من المهالك
[2/132]

قال حزم بن أبي حزم –رحمه الله-:
سمعت الحسن يحلف بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما يسع المؤمن في دينه إلا الحزن
[2/133]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يحق لمن يعلم أن الموت مورده وأن الساعة موعده وأن القيام بين يدي الله تعالى مشهده أن يطول حزنه
[2/133]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
طول الحزن في الدنيا تلقيح العمل الصالح
[2/133]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
والله ما من الناس رجل أدرك القرن الأول أصبح بين ظهرانيكم إلا أصبح مغموما وأمسى مغموما
[2/133]

قال حوشب –رحمه الله-:
سمعت الحسن يحلف بالله يقول والله يا ابن آدم لئن قرأت القرآن ثم آمنت به ليطولن في الدنيا حزنك وليشتدن في الدنيا خوفك وليكثرن في الدنيا بكاؤك 
[2/133]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
والله لقد أدركت سبعين بدريا أكثر لباسهم الصوف ولو رأيتموهم قلتم مجانين ولو رأوا خياركم لقالوا ما لقالوا ما لهؤلاء من خلاق ولو رأوا شراركم لقالوا ما يؤمن هؤلاء بيوم الحساب
[2/134]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ولقد رأيت أقواما كانت الدنيا أهون على أحدهم من التراب تحت قدميه ولقد رأيت أقواما يمسي أحدهم وما يجد عنده إلا قوتا فيقول لا أجعل هذا كله في بطني لأجعلن بعضه لله عز و جل فيتصدق ببعضه وإن كان هو أحوج ممن يتصدق به عليه
[2/134]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن الدنيا دار عمل من صحبها بالنقص لها والزهادة فيها سعد بها ونفعته صحبتها ومن صحبها على الرغبة فيها والمحبة لها شقي بها وأجحف بحظه من الله عز و جل ثم أسلمته إلى ما لا صبر له عليه ولا طاقة له به من عذاب الله فأمرها صغير ومتاعها قليل والفناء عليها مكتوب والله تعالى ولى ميراثها وأهلها محولون عنها إلى منازل لا تبلى ولا يغيرها طول الثواء منها يخرجون فاحذروا ولا قوة إلا بالله ذلك الموطن وأكثروا ذكر ذلك المفلت
[2/140]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
اقطع يا ابن آدم من الدنيا أكثر همك أو لتقطعن حبالها بك فينقطع ذكر ما خلقت له من نفسك ويزيغ عن الحق قلبك وتميل إلى الدنيا فترديك وتلك منازل سوء بين ضرها منقطع نفعها مفضية والله بأهلها إلى ندامة طويلة وعذاب شديد
[2/140]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
لا تكونن يا ابن آدم مغترا ولا تأمن مالم يأتك الأمان منه فإن الهول الأعظم ومفظعات الأمور أمامك لم تخلص منها حتي الآن ولا بد من ذلك المسلك وحضور تلك الأمور إما يعافيك من شرها وينجيك من أهوالها وإما الهلكة وهي منازل شديدة مخوفة محذورة مفزعة للقلوب فلذلك فاعدد ومن شرها فاهرب ولا يلهينك المتاع القليل الفاني ولا تربص بنفسك فهي سريعة الانتقاص 2 من عمرك فبادر أجلك ولا تقل غدا غدا فإنك لا تدري متى إلى الله تصير
[2/140]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يا ابن آدم أنت اليوم في دار هي لافظتك وكأن قد بدا لك أمرها فإلى الصرام ما يكون سريعا ثم يفضي بأهلها إلى أشد الأمور وأعظمها خطرا فاتق الله يا ابن آدم وليكن سعيك في دنياك لآخرتك فإنه ليس لك من دنياك شيء إلا ما صدرت أمامك فلا تدخرن عن نفسك مالك ولا تتبع نفسك ما قد علمت أنك تاركه خلفك ولكن تزود لبعد الشقة واعدد العدة أيام حياتك وطول مقامك قبل أن ينزل بك من قضاء الله ما هو نازل فيحول دون الذي تريد
[2/141]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
صاحب الدنيا بجسدك وفارقها بقلبك ولينفعك ما قد رأيت مما قد سلف بين يديك من العمر وحال بين أهل الدنيا وبين ما هم فيه فإنه عن قليل فناؤه ومخوف وباله وليزدك إعجاب أهلها بها زهدا فيها وحذرا منها فإن الصالحين كذلك كانوا
[2/142]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ويحك يا ابن آدم ما يضرك الذي أصابك من شدائد الدنيا إذا خلص لك خير الآخرة
[2/142]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
والله لقد صحبنا أقواما كانوا يقولون ليس لنا في الدنيا حاجة ليس لها خلقنا فطلبوا الجنة بغدوهم ورواحهم وسهرهم نعم والله حتى أهرقوا فيها دماءهم ورجوا فأفلحوا ونجوا هنيئا لهم لا يطوي أحدهم ثوبا ولا يفترشه ولا تلقاه إلا صائما ذليلا متبائسا خائفا [ حتى إذا دخل إلى أهله إن قرب إليه شيء أكله وإلا سكت لا يسألهم عن شيء ما هذا وما هذا ثم قال ... ليس من مات فاستراح بميت ... أنما الميت ميت الأحياء ... 
[2/143]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يا ابن آدم عملك عملك فانما هو لحمك ودمك فانظر على أي حال تلقى عملك
[2/143]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يا ابن آدم إنك ناظر إلى عملك يوزن خيره وشره فلا تحقرن من الخير شيئا وإن هو صغر فانك إذا رأيته سرك مكانه ولا تحقرن من الشر شيئا فإنك إذا رأيته ساءك مكانه
[2/143]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يا ابن آدم بع دنياك بآخرتك تربحهما جميعا ولا تبيعن آخرتك بدنياك فتخسرهما جميعا
[2/143]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
لو أن بالقلوب حياة لو أن بالقلوب صلاحا لأبكيتكم من ليلة صبيحتها يوم القيامة إن ليلة تمخض عن صبيحة يوم القيامة ما سمع الخلائق بيوم قط أكثر فيه من عورة بادية ولا عين باكية من يوم القيامة 
[2/143]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إنه لا عاجلة لمن لا آخرة له ومن آثر دنياه على آخرته فلا دنيا له ولا آخرة
[2/144]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن أحسن الظن بربه فأحسن العمل وإن المنافق أساء الظن فأساء العمل
[2/144]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
من كانت له أربع خلال حرمه الله على النار وأعاذه من الشيطان من يملك نفسه عند الرغبة والرهبة وعند الشهوة وعند الغضب
[2/144]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
أيها عنك أيها الوارث لا تخدع كما خدع صويحبك أمامك أتاك هذا المال حلالا فإياك وإياك أن يكون وبالا عليك أتاك والله ممن كان له جموعا منوعا يدأب فيه الليل والنهار يقطع فيه المفاوز والقفار من باطل جمعه ومن حق منعه جمعه فأوعاه وشده فأوكاه لم يؤد منه زكاة ولم يصل منه رحما إن يوم القيامة ذو حسرات وإن أعظم الحسرات غدا أن يرى أحدكم ماله في ميزان غيره أو تدرون كيف ذاكم رجل آتاه الله مالا وأمره بإنفاقه في صنوف حقوق الله فبخل به فورثه هذا الوارث فهو يراه في ميزان غيره فيالها عثرة لا تقال وتوبة لا تنال 
[2/145]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
رحم الله امرءا عرف ثم صبر ثم أبصر فبصر فإن أقواما عرفوا فانتزع الجزع أبصارهم فلا هم أدركوا ما طلبوا ولا هم رجعوا إلى ما تركوا
[2/145]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن العبد لا يزال بخير ما كان له واعظ من نفسه وكانت المحاسبة من همه
[2/146]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
والله لقد أدركت أقواما ما طوى لأحدهم في بيته ثوب قط ولا أمر في أهله بصنعة طعام قط وما جعل بينه وبين الأرض شيئا قط وإن كان أحدهم ليقول لوددت أني أكلت أكلة في جوفي مثل الآجرة قال ويقول بلغنا أن الآجرة تبقى في الماء ثلثمائة سنة ولقد أدركت أقواما إن كان أحدهم ليرث المال العظيم قال وإنه والله لمجهود شديد الجهد قال فيقول لأخيه يا أخي إني قد علمت أن ذا ميراث وهو حلال ولكني اخاف أن يفسد علي قلبي وعملي فهو لك لا حاجة لي فيه قال فلا يرزأ منه شيئ أبدا و إنه مجهود شديد الجهد 
[2/146]
قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن عمل لله تعالى أياما يسيرة فوالله ما ندم أن يكون أصاب من نعيمها ورخائها ولكن راقت الدنيا له فاستهانها وهضمها لآخرته وتزود منها فلم تكن الدنيا في نفسه بدار ولم يرغب في نعيمها ولم يفرح برخائها ولم يتعاظم في نفسه شيء من البلاء إن نزل به مع احتسابه للأجر عند الله ولم يحتسب نوال الدنيا حتى مضى راغبا راهبا فهنيئا هنيئا فأمن الله بذلك روعته وستر عورته ويسر حسابه
[2/146]

قال عمران القصير –رحمه الله-:
سألت الحسن عن شيء فقلت إن الفقهاء يقولون كذا وكذا فقال وهل رأيت فقيها بعينك إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا البصير بدينه المداوم على عبادة ربه عز و جل
[2/147]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ابن آدم إنما أنت أيام كلما ذهب يوم ذهب بعضك
[2/148]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
والله لئن تدقدقت بهم الهماليج ووطئت الرجال أعقابهم إن ذل المعاصي لفي قلوبهم ولقد أبى الله أن يعصيه عبد إلا أذله
[2/149]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
فضح الموت الدنيا فلم يترك فيها لذي لب فرحا
[2/149]

خرج الحسن البصري –رحمه الله- من عند ابن هبيرة :
فإذا هو بالقراء على الباب فقال ما يجلسكم هاهنا تريدون الدخول على هؤلاء الخبثاء أما والله ما مجالستهم بمجالسة الأبرار تفرقوا فرق الله بين أرواحكم وأجسادكم قد لقحتم نعالكم وشمرتم ثيابكم وجززتم شعوركم فضحتم القراء فضحكم الله أما والله لو زهدتم فيما عندهم لرغبوا فيما عندكم لكنكم رغبتم فيما عندهم فزهدوا فيما عندكم أبعد الله من أبعد 
[2/151]

قال حميد الطويل –رحمه الله-:
خطب رجل إلى الحسن وكنت أنا السفير بينهما قال فكأن قد رضيه فذهبت يوما أثني عليه بين يديه فقلت يا أبا سعيد وأزيدك أن له خمسين ألف درهم قال له خمسون ألفا ما اجتمعت من حلال قلت يا أبا سعيد إنه كما علمت ورع مسلم قال إن كان جمعها من حلال فقد ضن بها عن حق لا والله لا جرى بيننا وبينه صهر أبدا
[2/151]
قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ابن آدم : السكين تجذ والكبش يعتلف والتنور يسجر.
[2/152]

كان الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
يحلف بالله ؛ ما أعز أحد الدرهم إلا أذله الله
[2/152]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
ضحك المؤمن غفلة من قلبه
[2/152]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
المؤمن أحسن الناس عملا وأشد الناس خوفا لو أنفق جبلا من مال ما أمن دون أن يعاين لا يزداد صلاحا وبرا وعبادة إلا إزداد فرقا يقول لا أنجو والمنافق يقول سواد الناس كثير وسيغفر لي ولا بأس علي فينسئ العمل ويتمنى على الله تعالى 
[2/153]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
اياكم وما شغل من الدنيا فان الدنيا كثيرة الاشغال لا يفتح رجل على نفسه باب شغل الا أوشك ذلك الباب أن يفتح عليه عشرة أبواب
[2/153]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

عن الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
أن شابا مر به وعليه بردة له فدعاه فقال إيه ابن آدم معجب بشبابه معجب بجماله معجب بثيابه كأن القبر قد وارى بدنك وكأنك قد لاقيت عملك فداو قلبك فإن حاجة الله إلى عباده صلاح قلوبهم
[2/154]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
رحم الله رجلا لم يغره كثرة ما يرى من كثرة الناس ابن آدم إنك تموت وحدك وتدخل القبر وحدك وتبعث وحدك وتحاسب وحدك ابن آدم وأنت المعنى وإياك يراد 
[2/155]
قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
لقد أدركت أقواما كانوا أأمر الناس بالمعروف وآخذهم به وأنهى الناس عن منكر وأتركهم له ولقد بقينا في أقوام أأمر الناس بالمعروف وأبعدهم منه وأنهى الناس عن المنكر وأوقعهم فيه فكيف الحياة مع هؤلاء
[2/155]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
بئس الرفيقان الدرهم والدينار لا ينفعانك حتى يفارقانك
[2/155]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
فضل الفعال على المقال مكرمة وفضل المقال على الفعال منقصة
[2/156]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن قوام على نفسه يحاسب نفسه لله وإنما خف الحساب يوم القيامة على قوم حاسبوا أنفسهم في الدنيا وإنما شق الحساب يوم القيامة على قوم أخذوا هذا الأمر على غير محاسبة
[2/157]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمنين قوم أوثقهم القرآن وحال بينهم وبين هلكتهم
[2/157]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن أسير في الدنيا يسعى في فكاك رقبته لا يأمن شيئا حتى يلقى الله عز و جل يعلم أنه مأخوذ عليه في ذلك كله 
[2/157]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
إن المؤمن لا يصبح إلا خائفا وإن كان محسنا لا يصلحه إلا ذلك ولا يمسي إلا خائفا وإن كان محسنا لأنه بين مخافتين بين ذنب قد مضى لا يدري ماذا يصنع الله تعالى فيه وبين اجل قد بقي لا يدري ما يصيب فيه من الهلكات
[2/158]

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
أرى رجالا ولا أرى عقولا أسمع أصواتا ولا أرى أنيسا أخصب السنة وأجدب قلوبا
2/158.

قال الحسن البصري –رحمه الله-:
لو علم العابدون أنهم لا يرون ربهم يوم القيامة لماتوا
2/159

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
ما أذن المؤذن منذ ثلاثين سنة إلا وأنا في المسجد
[2/162]

قال عمران بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
إن نفس سعيد بن المسيب كانت أهون عليه في ذات الله من نفس ذباب
[2/164]

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
ما أكرمت العباد أنفسها بمثل طاعة الله عز و جل ولا أهانت أنفسها بمثل معصية الله وكفى بالمؤمن نصرة من الله أن يرى عدوه يعمل بمعصية الله
[2/164]

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
قد بلغت ثمانين سنة وما شيء أخوف عندي من النساء
[2/166]

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
إن الدنيا نذلة وهي إلى كل نذل أميل وأنذل منها من أخذها بغير حقها وطلبها بغير وجهها ووضعها في غير سبيلها
[2/170]

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
لا تقولوا مصيحف ولا مسيجد ما كان لله فهو عظيم حسن جميل.
[2/173]

قال سعيد بن المسيب –رحمه الله-:
من استغنى بالله افتقر الناس إليه.
[2/173]

قال عروة بن الزبير –رحمه الله-:
رب كلمة ذل احتملتها أورثتني عزا طويلا.
[2/177]

قال عروة بن الزبير –رحمه الله-:
إذا رأيت الرجل يعمل الحسنة فاعلم أن لها عنده أخوات فإذا رأيته يعمل السيئة فاعلم أن لها عنده أخوات فإن الحسنة تدل على أخواتها وإن السيئة تدل على أخواتها.
[2/177]

قال هشام بن عروة –رحمه الله-:
لما اتخذ عروة قصره بالعقيق قال له الناس جفوت مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال إني رأيت مساجدهم لاهية وأسواقهم غالية والفاحشة في فجاجهم 1 عالية فكان فيما هنالك عماهم فيه عافية.
[2/180]

قال أيوب –رحمه الله-:
سمعت القاسم بن محمد أبي بكر 
يُسأل بمنى فيقول لا أدري لا أعلم فلما اكثروا عليه قال والله ما نعلم كل ما تسألون عنه ولو علمنا ما كتمناكم ولا حل لنا أن نكتمكم.
[2/184]

قال القاسم بن محمد أبي بكر –رحمه الله-:
ما نعلم كل ما نسأل عنه ولئن يعيش الرجل جاهلا بعد أن يعرف حق الله تعالى عليه خير له من أن يقول ما لا علم .
[2/184]

قال أبو هريرة –رضي الله عنه-:
لأن أتفقه ساعة أحب إلى من أن أحيي ليلة أصليها حتى أصبح ولفقيه واحد أشد الشيطان من ألف عابد ولكل شيء دعامة ودعامة الدين الفقه
[2/193]

قال ابن شهاب الزهري-رحمه الله-:
سمعت سالم بن عبدالله يقول دخلت على الوليد بن عبدالملك فقال ما أحسن جسمك فما طعامك قلت الكعك والزيت قال وتشتهيه قلت ادعه حتى أشتهيه فاذا اشتهيته أكلته
[2/193]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
ما مدحني أحد قط إلا تصاغرت على نفسي
[2/198]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لو أتاني آت من ربي تعالى فخيرني أفي الجنة أو في النار أو أصير ترابا اخترت أن أصير ترابا
[2/199]

قال زهير الباني –رحمه الله-:
مات ابن لمطرف بن عبدالله بن الشخير فخرج على الحي قد رجل جمته ولبس حلته فقيل له ما نرضى منك بهذا وقد مات ابنك فقال أتأمروني أن أستكين للمصيبة فوالله لو أن الدنيا وما فيها لي فأخذها الله مني ووعدني عليها شربة ماء غدا ما رأيتها لتلك الشربة أهلا فكيف بالصلوات والهدى والرحمة
[2/199]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لو كانت الدنيا لي فأخذها الله مني بشربة ماء ليسقيني بها يوم القيامة كان قد أعطاني بها ثمنا
[2/200]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لأن أعافى فأشكر أحب إلي من أن أبتلى فأصبر
[2/200]
قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لأن أبيت نائما وأصبح نادما أحب إلي من أن أبيت قائما وأصبح معجبا
[2/200]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لو أخرج قلبي فجعل في يدي هذه اليسار وجيء بالخير فجعل في هذه اليمنى ما استطعت أن أولج قلبي منه شيئا حتى يكون الله تعالى يضعه
[2/201]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
كفى بالنفس إطراء على رؤوس الملأ كأنك أردت به زينها وذلك عند الله عز و جل شينها
[2/202]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
كأن القلوب ليست منا وكأن الحديث يعني به غيرنا
[2/202]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
عقول الناس على قدر زمانهم 
[2/203]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
إن هذا الموت قد أفسد على أهل النعيم نعيمهم فاطلبوا نعيما لا موت فيه
[2/204]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لو وزن خوف المؤمن ورجاؤه لوجدا سواء لا يزيد أحدهما على صاحبه
[2/208]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
إن أقبح ما طلبت به الدنيا عمل الآخرة
[2/108]


كان مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله- يقول:
احترسوا من الناس بسوء الظن.
[2/210]

قال مطرف بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
لبعض إخوانه يا أبا فلان إذا كانت لك إلي حاجة فلا تكلمني فيها ولكن اكتبها الي في رقعة ثم ارفعها إلي فإني أكره أن أرى في وجهك ذل السؤال.
[2/210]

قيل لأبي العلاء يزيد بن عبدالله –رحمه الله-:
ألا نسقف مسجدنا قال اصلحوا قلوبكم يكفكم مسجدكم.
[2/212]

كان أبو العالية –رحمه الله-:
إذا جلس إليه أكثر من أربعة قام.
[2/218]

قال أبو العالية –رحمه الله-:
ما أدري أي النعمتين أفضل أن هداني الله للإسلام أو عافاني من هذه الأهواء.
[2/218]

قال أبو العالية –رحمه الله-:
إني لأرجو أن لا يهلك عبد بين نعميين نعمة يحمد الله عليها وذنب يستغفر الله منه.
[2/219]

قال أبو العالية –رحمه الله-:
في قوله تعالى (ولا تشتروا بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا )قال لا تأخذ على ما علمت أجرا فإنما أجر العلماء والحكماء والحلماء على الله عز و جل وهم يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة يا ابن آدم علم مجانا كما علمت مجانا لفظ محمد بن أيوب ولفظ علي بن الجعد قال مكتوب في الكتاب الأول ابن آدم علم مجانا كما علمت مجانا.
[2/219]

----------


## إبراهيم المحيميد

بارك الله لك في جهدك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

تذكر قصص الصحابه والسلف مما يعيد الهمه لتصل للقمه

----------


## تاج الكرامة

وفيكم بارك الله 
_____________________________
قال أبو العالية –رحمه الله-:
لا يتعلم مستحي ولا متكبر
[2/220]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
لو أن مناديا ينادي من السماء أنه لا يدخل الجنة منكم إلا رجل واحد لكان ينبغي لكل إنسان أن يلتمس أن يكون ذلك الواحد ولو أن مناديا ينادي من السماء أنه لا يدخل النار منكم إلا رجل واحد لكان ينبغي لكل إنسان أن يفرق أن يكون هو ذلك الواحد
[2/224]

كان بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
إذا رأى شيخا قال هذا خير منى عبدالله قبلي وإذا رأى شابا قال هذا خير منى ارتكبت من الذنوب أكثر مما ارتكب
[2/226]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
عليكم بأمر إن أصبتم أجرتم وإن أخطأتم لم تأثموا وإياكم وكل أمر إن أصبتم لم تؤجروا وإن أخطأتم أثمتم قيل ما هو قال سوء الظن بالناس فانكم لو أصبتم لم تؤجروا وإن أخطأتم أثمتم
[2/226]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
إن عرض لك إبليس بأن لك فضلا على أحد من أهل الإسلام فانظر فإن كان أكبر منك فقل قد سبقني هذا بالايمان والعمل الصالح فهو خير مني وإن كان أصغر منك فقل قد سبقت هذا بالمعاصي والذنوب واستوجبت العقوبة فهو خير مني فانك لا ترى أحدا من أهل الاسلام إلا أكبر منك أو أصغر منك
[2/226]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
إن رأيت إخوانك المسلمين من يكرمونك ويعظمونك ويصلونك فقل أنت هذا فضل أخذوا به وإن رأيت منهم جفاء وانقباضا فقل هذا ذنب أحدثته
[2/226]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
تذلل المرء لاخوانه تعظيم له في أنفسهم
[2/226]
قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
إن الله ليجرع عبده المؤمن من المرارة لما يريد به من صلاح عاقبة أمره قال بكر أما رأيتم المرأة تؤجر ولدها الصبر أو قال الحضض تريد به عافيته
[2/226]

قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني –رحمه الله-:
من يأتي الخطيئة وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي
[2/229]

قال خالد بن عبدالله العصري –رحمه الله-:
قال المؤمن لا تلقاه إلا في ثلاث خلال في مسجد يعمره أو بيت يستره أو حاجة من أمر دنيا لا بأس بها
[2/232]

قال مورق العجلي –رحمه الله-:
ما وجدت لمؤمن في الدنيا مثلا إلا مثل رجل على خشبة في البحر وهو يقول يا رب يا رب لعل الله أن ينجيه
[2/235]

قال مورق العجلي –رحمه الله-:
تعلمت الصمت في عشر سنين وما قلت شيئا قط إذا غضبت أندم عليه إذا ذهب عني الغضب
[2/235]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
إن صلة بن اشيم وأصحابه مر بهم فتى يجر ثوبه فهم أصحاب صلة أن يأخذوه بألسنتهم أخذا شديدا فقال صلة دعوني أكفكم أمره فقال يابن أخي إن لي إليك حاجة قال وما حاجتك قال أحب أن ترفع إزارك قال نعم ونعمى عين فرفع إزاره فقال صلة لاصحابه هذا كان أمثل مما أردتم لو شتمتموه وآذيتموه لشتمكم
[2/238]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
جاء رجل إلى صلة بن أشيم وهو يأكل فقال إن فلانا قتل أو مات يعني أخاه فقال له إذن فكل فقد نعى إلي أخي منذ حين قال الله عز و جل إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون
[2/238]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
إن صلة بن أشيم كان في مغزى له ومعه ابن له فقال أي بني تقدم فقاتل حتى أحتسبك فحمل فقاتل حتى قتل فاجتمعت النساء عند امرأته معاذة العدوية فقالت مرحبا إن كنتن جئتن لتهنئنني فمرحبا بكن وإن كنتن جئتن لغير ذلك فارجعن
[2/239]

قال العلاء بن زياد –رحمه الله-:
لا تتبع بصرك رداء المرأة فان النظر يجعل في القلب شهوة
[2/244]

قال العلاء بن زياد –رحمه الله-:
لينزل أحدكم نفسه أنه قد حضره الموت فاستقال ربه تعالى نفسه فأقاله فليعمل بطاعة الله عز و جل
[2/244]

ذكر أن العلاء بن زياد –رحمه الله-:
قال له رجل رأيت كأنك في الجنة فقال له ويحك أما وجد الشيطان أحدا يسخر به غيري وغيرك
[2/245]

قال مخلد بن الحسين –رحمه الله-:
إن أبا السوار العدوي أقبل عليه رجل بالأذى فسكت حتى إذا بلغ منزله أو دخل قال حسبك إن شئت
[2/250]

قال حميد بن هلال –رحمه الله-:
مثل ذاكر الله في السوق كمثل شجرة خضراء وسط شجر ميت
[2/252]

ذكر عون بن أبي شداد -رحمه الله-:
أن عبدالله ابن غالب كان يصلي الضحى مائة ركعة ويقول لهذا خلقنا وبهذا أمرنا ويوشك أولياء الله أن يكفوا ويحمدوا
[2/256]

قال عبد الله بن غالب –رحمه الله-:
في دعائه اللهم إنا نشكو إليك سفه أحلامنا ونقص عملنا واقتراب آجالنا وذهاب الصالحين منا
[2/257]

قال عون بن ذكوان –رحمه الله-:
صلى بنا زرارة بن أوفى صلاة الصبح فقرأ يا أيها المدثر حتى بلغ فإذا نقر في الناقور خر ميتا وكنت فيمن حمله إلى داره.
[2/258]

قيل لمحمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
يا أبا بكر إن رجلا قد اغتابك فتحله قال ما كنت لأحل شيئا حرمه الله
[2/263]

قال يحيى بن عتيق –رحمه الله-:
قلت لمحمد بن سيرين الرجل يتبع الجنازة لا يتبعها حسبة يتبعها حياء من أهلها ، له في ذلك أجر ؟ قال أجر واحد بل له أجران أجر لصلاته على أخيه وأجر لصلته الحي
[2/264]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
إذا أراد الله تعالى بعبد خيرا جعل له واعظا من قلبه يأمره وينهاه
[2/264]

كان محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
إذا سئل عن شيء من الفقه الحلال والحرام تغير لونه وتبدل حتى كأنه ليس بالذي كان
[2/264]

قال ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
كلمت محمد بن سيرين في رجل وقلت يا أبا بكر إنه من أهل علم ثم رجعت إليه من الغد فقلت يا أبا بكر كيف رأيت صاحبنا قال بعيد مما قلت يرى أنه يعلم العلم ولا يقول لما لم يسمعه لم أسمعه
[2/265]
قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
وسئل عمن يسمع القرآن فيصعق قال ميعاد ما بينا وبينهم أن يجلسوا على حائط فيقرأ عليهم القرآن من أوله إلى آخره فإن سقطوا فهم كما يقولون.
[2/265]
قال مورق العجلي – رحمه الله - :
ما رأيت رجلا أفقه في ورعه ولا أورع في فقهه من محمد ابن سيرين
[2/266]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
المسلم المسلم عند الدرهم والدينار
[2/267]

قال جرير بن حازم –رحمه الله-:
سمعت محمد بن سيرين وقال لي رأيت ذلك الرجل الأسود ثم قال أستغفر الله ما أرانا إلا قد اغتبناه
[2/268]

قال أبو خلدة –رحمه الله-:
قال دخلنا على محمد بن سيرين فقال ما أدري ما أتحفكم به كلكم في بيته خبز ولحم يا جارية هات تلك الشهدة فجاءت بها فجعل يقطع ويأكل ويطعمنا
[2/269]

عن محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
أنه لما ركبه الدين اغتم لذلك فقال إني لأعرف هذا الغم بذنب أصبته منذ أربعين سنة
[2/271]

قال ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
لما ركب محمد بن سيرين الدين اغتم لذلك فقال إني لأعرف هذا الغم بذنب أصبته منذ أربعين سنة 
قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
إني لأعرف الذنب الذي حمل علي به الدين ما هو قلت لرجل من أربعين سنة يا مفلس 
فحدث به أبا سليمان الداراني فقال قلت ذنوبهم فعرفوا من أين يؤتون وكثرت ذنوبهم وذنوبك فليس ندري من أين نؤتى 
[2/271]
قال أبو عوانة –رحمه الله-:
رأيت محمد بن سيرين في السوق فما رآه أحد إلا ذكر الله تعالى
[2/272]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
إذا اتقى الله العبد في اليقظة لا يضره ما ريء له في النوم
[2/273]

قال ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
دخل رجل على محمد وهو عند أمه فقال ما شأن محمد أيشتكي شيئا قالوا لا ولكن هكذا يكون إذا كان عند أمه 
[2/273]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
كانوا يعشقون من غير ريبة
[2/274]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
ثلاثة ليس معهم غربة حسن الأدب وكف الأذى ومجانبة الريب
[2/276]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذونه
[2/278]

قال محمد بن سيرين –رحمه الله-:
كانوا لا يسألون عن الاسناد فلما وقعت الفتنة قالوا سموا لنا رجالكم فننظر إلى أهل السنة فنأخذ حديثهم وإلى أهل البدعة فلا نأخذ حديثهم
[2/278]
قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
يا أيوب إذا أحدث الله تعالى لك علما فأحدث له عبادة ولا يكن همك ما تحدث به الناس
[2/283]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
العلماء ثلاثة فعالم عاش بعلمه وعاش الناس بعلمه وعالم عاش بعلمه ولم يعش الناس بعلمه و عالم لم يعش بعلمه ولم يعش الناس بعلمه
[2/283]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
أي رجل أعظم أجرا من رجل ينفق على عياله صغارا فيعفهم وينفعهم الله تعالى ويغنيهم به
[2/283]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
إذا كان الانسان أعلم بنفسه من الناس فذاك قمن أن ينجو وإذا كان الناس أعلم به من نفسه فذاك قمن أن يهلك.
[2/284]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
إذا بلغك عن أخيك شيء تكرهه فالتمس له العذر جهدك فان لم تجد له عذرا فقل في نفسك لعل لأخي عذرا لا أعلمه.
[2/285]

قال أيوب –رحمه الله-:
قال وجدت أعلم الناس بالقضاء أشدهم فرارا منه وما أدركت بهذا المصر أعلم بالقضاء من أبي قلابة
[2/285]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
لا تحدث الحديث من لا يعرفه فإن من لا يعرفه يضره ولا ينفعه
[2/286]
قال أيوب –رحمه الله-:
رآني أبو قلابة وأنا أشتري تمرا رديئا فقال قد كنت أظن أن الله تعالى قد نفعك بمجالسنا أما علمت أن الله تعالى قد نزع من كل رديء بركته
[2/286]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
ما أمات العلم إلا القصاص يجالس الرجل الرجل القاص سنة فلا يتعلق منه بشيء ويجلس إلى العلم فلا يقوم حتى يتعلق منه بشيء
[2/287]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
ما ابتدع رجل بدعة إلا استحل السيف
[2/287]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
لا تجالسوا أهل الأهواء ولا تحادثوهم فإني لا آمن أن يغمسوكم في ضلالتهم أو يلبسوا عليكم ما كنتم تعرفون
[2/287]

قال أبو قلابة –رحمه الله-:
مثل أهل الأهواء مثل المنافقين فإن الله تعالى ذكر المنافقين بقول مختلف وعمل مختلف وجماع ذلك الضلال وإن أهل الأهواء اختلفوا في الأهواء واجتمعوا على السيف
[2/287]

قال جعفر بن حيان–رحمه الله-:
ذكر لمسلم بن يسار قلة التفاته في صلاته فقال وما يدريكم أين قلبي
[2/290]

قال حبيب بن الشهيد –رحمه الله-:
كان مسلم بن يسار قائما يصلي فوقع حريق إلى جنبه فما شعر به حتى طفئت النار
[2/290]

قال عبد الله بن مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
كان مسلم بن يسار إذا دخل المنزل سكت أهل البيت فلا يسمع لهم كلام وإذا قام يصلي تكلموا وضحكوا
[2/291]

قال ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
كان مسلم بن يسار إذا كان في غير صلاة كأنه في صلاة
[2/291]

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
ما شئ من عملي إلا وأنا أخاف أن يكون قد دخله ما أفسده علي ليس الحب في الله عز و جل فاني لا أجدني أحب إلا في الله
[2/293]

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
مرضت مرضة لي فلم يكن في عملي شئ أوثق في نفسي من قوم كنت أحبهم في الله عز و جل
[2/293]

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
إذا لبست ثوبا فظننت أنك في ذلك الثوب أفضل مما في غيره فبئس الثوب هو لك
[2/294]

كان مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-يقول :
إياكم والمراء فإنها ساعة جهل العالم وبها يبتغي الشيطان زلته
[2/294]

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
ما تلذذ المتلذذون بمثل الخلوة بمناجاة الله عز و جل
[2/294]

قال معاوية بن قرة –رحمه الله-:
أدركت سبعين رجلا من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لو خرجوا فيكم اليوم ما عرفوا شيئا مما أنتم عليه اليوم إلا الأذان
[2/299]

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
لقيني معاوية بن قرة وأنا جاء من الكلأ فقال لي ما صنعت أنت قلت اشتريت لأهلي كذا وكذا قال وأصبت من حلال قلت نعم قال لأن أغدو فيما غدوت به كل يوم أحب الي من أن اقوم الليل وأصوم النهار
[2/300]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال مسلم بن يسار –رحمه الله-:
من لم يكتب العلم لم يعد علمه علما
[2/301]

قال أبو رجاء العطاردي –رحمه الله-:
والله للمؤمن أذل في نفسه من قعود إبل
[2/306]

قال أبو رجاء العطاردي –رحمه الله-:
كان هذا الموضع من ابن عباس أي مجرى الدموع كأنه الشراك البالي من الدمع
[2/307]

قال أبو عمران الجوني –رحمه الله-:
لا يغرنكم من الله تعالى طول النسيئة ولا حسن الطلب فإن أخذه أليم شديد
[2/308]

قال أبو عمران الجوني –رحمه الله-:
ما من ليلة تأتي إلا وتنادي اعملوا في ما استطعتم من خير فلن أرجع اليكم إلى يوم القيامة
[2/310]

قال أبو عمران الجوني –رحمه الله-:
أدركت أربعة هم أفضل من أدركت كانوا يكرهون أن يقولوا اللهم أعتقنا من النار ويقولون إنما يعتق منها من دخلها وكانوا يقولون نستجير بالله من النار ونعوذ بالله من النار
[2/314]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
اللهم إن كنت أعطيت أحد من خلقك أن يصلي لك في قبه فأعطني ذلك
[2/319]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
كان رجل من العباد يقول إذا نمت واستيقظت ثم ذهبت أعود إلى النوم فلا أنام الله عيني
[2/320]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
كابدت الصلاة عشرين سنة وتنعمت بها عشرين سنة
[2/321]

قال محمد بن ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
ذهبت ألقن أبي وهو في الموت لا إله إلا الله فقال يا بني دعني فاني في وردي السادس او السابع
[2/322]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
ما أكثر أحد ذكر الموت إلا رؤي ذلك في عمله
[2/325]

قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
طوبى لمن ذكر ساعة الموت وما أكثر عبد ذكر الموت إلا رؤى ذلك في عمله
[2/326]


قال ثابت البناني –رحمه الله-:
نية المؤمن أبلغ من عمله إن المؤمن ينوي أن يقوم الليل ويصوم النهار ويخرج من ماله فلا تتابعه نفسه على ذلك فنيته أبلغ من عمله 
[2/326]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
تكرير الحديث في المجلس يذهب بنوره وما قلت لأحد قط أعد علي
[2/334]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
ما أفتيت برأيي منذ ثلاثين سنة
[2/335]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
ابن آدم إن كنت لا تريد أن تأتي الخير الا بنشاط فإن نفسك إلى السآمة والى الفترة والى الملل [ أميل ] ولكن المؤمن هو المتحامل والمؤمن المتقوي وأن المؤمنين هم العجاجون إلى الله بالليل والنهار وما زال المؤمنون يقولون ربنا ربنا في السر والعلانية حتى استجاب لهم
[2/336]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
كان يقال قلما ساهر الليل منافقد
[2/338]

عن قتادة –رحمه الله-:
أنه كان يختم القرآن في كل سبع ليال مرة فاذا جاء رمضان ختم في كل ثلاث ليال مرة فاذا جاء العشر ختم في كل ليلة مرة 
[2/338]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
من يتق الله يكن معه ومن يكن الله معه فمعه الفئة التي لا تغلب والحارس الذي لاينام والهادي الذي لا يضل
[2/340]
قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
باب من العلم يحفظه الرجل يطلب به صلاح نفسه وصلاح الناس أفضل من عبادة حول كامل
[2/341]

قال قتادة –رحمه الله-:
كان المؤمن لا يعرف إلا في ثلاثة مواطن بيت يستره أو مسجد يعمره أو حاجة من الدنيا ليس بها بأس
[2/341]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
إذا أقبل العبد بقلبه الى الله أقبل الله بقلوب المؤمنين اليه
[2/345]

قيل لمحمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
كيف أصبحت أبا عبدالله قال قريبا أجلي بعيدا أملي سيئا عملي
[2/346]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
القرآن بستان العارفين فأينما حلوا منه حلوا في نزهة
[2/347]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
لقد أدركت رجالا كان الرجل يكون رأسه مع رأس امرأته على وسادة واحدة قد بل ما تحت خده من دموعه لا تشعر به امرأته ولقد أدركت رجالا يقوم أحدهم في الصف فتسيل دموعه على خده ولا يشعر به الذي إلى جانبه
[2/347]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
كال الرجل ليبكي عشرين سنة وامرأته معه لا تعلم به
[2/34]

حضر محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
محضرا فيه بكاء فلما فرغوا أتوا بالطعام فتنحى محمد بن واسع ناحية فجلس فقالوا له يا أبا بكر ألا تدنو إلى الطعام فتأكل قال إنما يأكل من بكى كأنه يعيب عليهم الطعام بعد البكاء أو مع البكاء
[2/347]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
يا اخوتاه تدرون أين يذهب بي يذهب بي والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إلى النار أو يعفو عني
[2/348]

كان محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
إذا انتبه من منامه ضرب بيده إلى دبره فقيل له في ذلك فقال إني والله أخاف أن أمسخ قردا
[2/349]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
لو كان يوجد للذنوب ريح ما قدرتم أن تدنوا مني من نتن ريحي
[2/349]

قال الربيع –رحمه الله- :
أيت محمد بن واسع يمر ويعرض حمارا له على البيع فقال له رجل أترضاه لي قال لو رضيته لم أبعه
[2/349]

نظر محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
إلى ابن له يخطر بيده فقال له تعالى ويحك أتدري ابن من أنت أمك إشتريتها بمائتي درهم وأبوك لا كثر الله في المسلمين ضربه أو نحوه أو مثله
[2/350]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
طلب المكاسب زكاة الأبدان فرحم الله من أكل طيبا وأطعم طيبا
[2/350]
قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
من مقت نفسه في ذات الله أمنه من مقته
[2/350

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال رجل لمحمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-أوصني :
فقال أوصيك أن تكون ملكا في الدنيا والآخرة قال كيف لي بذلك قال ازهد في الدنيا 
[2/351]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
أربع يمتن القلب الذنب على الذنب وكثرة مثافنة النساء وحديثهن وملاحاة الأحمق تقول له ويقول لك ومجالسة الموتى قيل وما مجالسة الموتى قال مجالسة كل غني مترف وسلطان جائر 
[2/351]

قال سعيد بن عاصم –رحمه الله-:
كان قاص يجلس قريبا من مسجد محمد بن واسع فقال يوما وهو يوبخ جلساءه مالي أرى القلوب لا تخشع ولا أرى العيون لا تدمع ومالي لا أرى الجلود لا تقشعر فقال محمد بن واسع يا عبد الله مالي أرى القوم أتوا إنما من قبلك إن الذكر إذا خرج من القلب وقع على القلب
[2/351]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
من قل طعمه فهم وأفهم وصفا ورق وإن كثرة الطعام لتثقل صاحبه عن كثير مما يريد
[2/351]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
واصاحباه ذهب أصحابي قلت رحمك الله أبا عبدالله أليس قد نشأ شباب يصومون النهار ويقومون الليل ويجاهدون في سبيل الله قال بلى ولكن أخ وتفل أفسدهم العجب
[2/352]

قال محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
لقضم القصب وسف التراب خير من الدنو من السلطان
[2/352]
كان محمد بن واسع –رحمه الله-:
مع قتيبة بن مسلم في جيش وكان صاحب خراسان وكانت الترك خرجت إليهم فبعث إلى المسجد ينظر من فيه فقيل له ليس فيه إلا محمد بن واسع رافعا أصبعه فقال قتيبة أصبعه تلك أحب الي من ثلاثين ألف عنان 
[2/353]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
خرج أهل الدنيا من الدنيا ولم يذوقوا أطيب شئ فيها قالوا وما هو يا أبا يحيى قال معرفة الله تعالى
[2/358]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
ما تنعم المتنعمون بمثل ذكر الله عز و جل
[2/358]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
يا حملة القرآن ماذا زرع القرآن في قلوبكم فان القرآن ربيع المؤمن كما أن الغيث ربيع الأرض فان الله ينزل الغيث من السماء الى الأرض فيصيب الحش فتكون فيه الحبة فلا يمنعها ! تن موضعها أن تهتز وتخضر وتحسن فيا حملة القرآن ماذا زرع القرآن في قلوبكم أين أصحاب سورة أين أصحاب سورتين ماذا عملتم فيهما 
[2/358]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
يقول بعض أهل العلم نظرت في أصل كل إثم فلم أجده إلا حب المال فمن ألقى عنه حب المال فقد استراح
[2/360]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
الصدق والكذب يعتركان في القلب حتى يخرج أحدهم صاحبه 
[2/360]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
يا هؤلاء إن الكلب إذا طرح اليه الذهب والفضة لم يعرفهما وإذا طرح اليه العظم أكب عليه كذلك سفهاؤكم لا يعرفون الحق
[2/360]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
كم من رجل يحب أن يلقى أخاه ويزوره فيمنعه من ذلك الشغل والأمر يعرض له عسى الله أن يجمع بينهما في دار لا فرقة فيها ثم يقول مالك وأنا أسأل الله أن يجمع بيننا وبينكم في ظل طوبى ومستراح العابدين
[2/362]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
اصطلحنا على حب الدنيا فلا يأمر بعضنا بعضا ولا ينهى بعضنا بعضا ولا يزرنا الله على هذا فليت شعري أي عذاب الله ينزل
[2/363]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
إنكم في زمان أشهب لا يبصر زمانكم إلا البصير إنكم في زمان كثير تفاخرهم قد انتفخت ألسنتهم في أفواههم وطلبوا الدنيا بعمل الآخرة فاحذروهم على أنفسكم لا يوقعونكم في شباكهم 
[2/363]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
من تباعد من زهرة الحياة الدنيا فذلك الغالب لهواه ومن فرح بمدح الباطل فقد أمكن الشيطان من دخول قلبه
[2/364]

قيل لمالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
ألا تتزوج ؟ فقال : لو استطعت لطلقت نفسي
[2/365]

قال عبدالله بن المبارك – رحمه الله -:
وقع حريق بالبصرة فأخذ مالك بطرف كسائه يجره وقال هلك أصحاب الأثقال
[2/368]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
لو استطعت أن لا أنام لم أنم مخافة أن ينزل العذاب وأنا نائم ولو وجدت أعوانا لفرقتهم ينادون في سائر الدنيا كلها يا أيها الناس النار النار
[2/369]
قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
وددت إن الله عز و جل جعل رزقي في حصاة أمصها لا ألتمس غيرها حتى أموت
[2/370]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
إن الأبرار تغلي قلوبهم بأعمال البر وإن الفجار تغلي قلوبهم بأعمال الفجور والله يرى همومكم فانظروا همومكم يرحمكم الله
[2/370]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
ما من أعمال البر شيء إلا ودونه عقبة فإن صبر صاحبها أفضت به إلى روح وإن جزع رجع
[2/371]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
منذ عرفت الناس لم أفرح بمدحتهم ولا أكره مذمتهم قيل ولم ذلك قال لأن مادحهم مفرط وذامهم مفرط
[2/372]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
إذا تعلم العبد العلم ليعمل به كسره علمه وإذا تعلم العلم لغير العمل به زاده فخرا
[2/372]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
إنما العالم أوالقاص الذي إذا أتيته فلم تجده في بيته قص عليك بيته فترى حصيرا للصلاة ترى مصحفا ترى إجانة للوضوء ترى أثر الآخرة
[2/373]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
لا يصطلح المؤمن والمنافق حتى يصطلح الذئب والحمل
[2/376]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
أقسم لكم لو نبت للمنافقين أذناب ما وجد المؤمنون أرضا يمشون عليها
[2/376]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
كان الأبرار يتواصون بثلاث بسجن اللسان وكثرة الاستغفار والعزلة
[2/377]

قرأ مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
(لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله) ثم قال: أقسم لكم لا يؤمن عبد بهذا القرآن إلا صدع قلبه
[2/378]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
يا عالم أنت عالم تأكل بعلمك وتفخر بعلمك لو كان هذا العلم طلبته لله تعالى لرؤي فيك وفي عملك
[2/378]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
إني آمركم بأشياء لا يبلغها عملي ولكن إذا نهيتكم عن شيء ثم خالفتكم إليه فأنا يومئذ كذاب
[2/379]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
تلقى الرجل وما يلحن حرفا وعمله كله لحن
[2/383]

مر المهلب بن أبي صفرة على مالك بن دينار – رحمه الله- :
وهو يتبختر في مشيته فقال له مالك أما علمت أن هذه المشية تكره إلا بين الصفين فقال له المهلب أما تعرفني فقال له أعرفك أحسن المعرفة قال وما تعرف مني قال أما أولك نطفة مذرة وأما آخرك فجيفة قذرة وانت بينهما تحمل العذرة قال فقال المهلب الآن عرفتني حق المعرفة
[2/384]

قال مالك بن دينار –رحمه الله-:
لو أن الملكين اللذين ينسخان أعمالكم غدوا عليكم يتقاضونكم أثمان الصحف التي ينسخون فيها أعمالكم لأمسكتم عن كثير من فضول كلامكم فإذا كانت الصحف من عند ربكم أفلا تربعون على أنفسكم
[2/385]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

قال مالك بن أنس –رحمه الله-:
«كنا ندخل على أيوب السختياني، فإذا ذكرنا له حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكى حتى نرحمه»
[3/4]

قيل لعبيد الله بن عمر –رحمه الله-:
أراك تتحرى لقاء العراقيين في الموسم، فقال: فقال: والله ما أفرح في سنتي إلا أيام الموسم، ألقى أقواما قد نور الله قلوبهم بالإيمان، فإذا رأيتهم ارتاح قلبي، منهم أيوب 

[3/4]

قال هشام بن حسان –رحمه الله-:
«حج أيوب السختياني أربعين حجة»
[3/4]

قال شعبة–رحمه الله-:
«ما وعدت أيوب موعدا إلا وجدته قد سبقني إليه»
[3/5]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
لا يستوي العبد - أو لا يسود العبد - حتى يكون فيه خصلتان: اليأس مما في أيدي الناس، والتغافل عما يكون منهم
[3/5]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
: «إذا ذكر الصالحون كنت عنهم بمعزل»
[3/5]
قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«وددت أني أنفلت من هذا الأمر كفافا، يعني من الحديث»
[3/6]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
ليتق الله عز وجل رجل، وإن زهد فلا يجعلن زهده عذابا على الناس، فلأن يخفي الرجل زهده خير من أن يعلنه
[3/6]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«والله ما صدق عبد إلا سره أن لا يشعر بمكانه»
[3/6]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
«غلب أيوب البكاء يوما» ، فقال: «الشيخ إذا كبر مج وغلبه فوه , فوضع يده على فيه» وقال: «الزكمة ربما عرضت»
[3/6]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
الزهد في الدنيا ثلاثة أشياء أحبها إلى الله وأعلاها عند الله وأعظمها ثوابا عند الله تعالى الزهد في عبادة من عبد دون الله من كل ملك وصنم وحجر ووثن، ثم الزهد فيما حرم الله تعالى من الأخذ والإعطاء، ثم يقبل علينا فيقول: زهدكم هذا يا معشر القراء فهو والله أخسه عند الله، الزهد في حلال الله عز وجل"
[3/7]

قال أبو عمير –رحمه الله-:
بينما أيوب يمشي بيني وبين إنسان قد سماه إذ وقف، فقال: إنما يحمد الناس على عافية الله إياهم وستره، وما يبلغ عملنا كله جزاء شربة ماء بارد شربها أحدنا وهو عطشان فكيف بالنعم بعد 
[3/7]

قال صالح بن أبي الأخضر-رحمه الله-:
" قلت لأيوب: أوصني فقال: أقل الكلام "
[3/7]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
سمعت أيوب، وقيل له: " ما لك لا تنظر في هذا - يعني الرأي - فقال أيوب: قيل للحمار ألا تجتر، فقال: أكره مضغ الباطل "
[3/8]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
كان أيوب إذا هنأ رجلا بمولود قال: «جعله الله تعالى مباركا عليك وعلى أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم»
[3/8]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
«ما رأيت رجلا قط أشد تبسما في وجوه الرجال من أيوب»
[3/8]

قال سلام بن أبي مطيع –رحمه الله-:
قال رجل من أهل الأهواء لأيوب أكلمك كلمة، قال: لا، ولا نصف كلمة 
[3/9]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«ما ازداد صاحب بدعة اجتهادا إلا ازداد من الله بعدا»
[3/9]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«إنه ليبلغني موت الرجل من أهل السنة فكأنما يسقط عضو من أعضائي»
[3/9]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
قال لنا أيوب: «إنك لا تبصر خطأ معلمك حتى تجالس غيره، جالس الناس»
[3/9]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
قال: قال لنا أيوب: " لو احتاج أهلي إلى دستجة بقل لبدأت بها قبلكم، قال: وقال لنا أيوب: الزم السوق فإن الغنى من العافية 
[3/10]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«إن قوما يتنعمون، ويأبى الله إلا أن يضعهم، وإن أقواما يتواضعون ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم»
[3/10]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«لا خبيث أخبث من قارئ فاجر»
[3/11]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
" رأيت أيوب وضع يده على رأسه وقال: الحمد لله الذي عافانا من الشرك ليس بيني وبينه إلا أبو تميمة يعني أباه "
[3/11]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
قال لي أيوب: «الزم سوقك فإنك لا تزال كريما على إخوانك ما لم تحتج إليهم»
[3/11]

قال أيوب السختياني –رحمه الله-:
«لقد جالست الحسن أربع سنين فما سألته هيبة له»
[3/11]

قال سعيد بن أبى عروبة –رحمه الله-:
" لحن أيوب عند قتادة فقال: أستغفر الله "
[3/11]
قال يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
«ما أعلم شيئا أقل من درهم طيب ينفقه صاحبه في حق أو أخ يسكن إليه في الإسلام، وما يزدادان إلا قلة»
[3/17]

قال ابن شوذب-رحمه الله-:
سمعت يونس بن عبيد، وابن عون اجتمعا فتذاكرا الحلال والحرام، فكلاهما قال: ما أعلم في مالي درهما حلالا 
[3/18]

قال يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
«إني لأعد مائة خصلة من خصال البر ما في منها خصلة واحدة»
[3/18]

قال جسر أبي جعفر –رحمه الله-:
" دخلت على يونس بن عبيد أيام الأضحى فقال: يا أبا جعفر، خذ لنا كذا وكذا من شاة، قال: ثم قال: والله ما أراه يتقبل مني شيئا - أو قال: خشيت أن لا يكون تقبل مني شيئا - ثم حلف علي أشد منها ما أراني - أو قال: قد خشيت أن أكون من أهل النار "
[3/18]

قال أحمد بن إبراهيم –رحمه الله-:
نظر يونس إلى قدميه عند موته فبكى، فقيل له: ما يبكيك، أبا عبد الله؟ قال: قدماي لم تغبرا في سبيل الله عز وجل "
[3/19]

قال الحسن –رحمه الله-:
«صوامع المؤمنين بيوتهم»
[3/19]

قال الحسن –رحمه الله-:
«لا تزال كريما على الناس - أو لا يزال الناس يكرمونك ما لم تعاط ما في أيديهم، فإذا فعلت ذلك استخفوا بك، وكرهوا حديثك وأبغضوك»
[3/20]
قال يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
" خصلتان إذا صلحتا من العبد صلح ما سواهما من أمره: صلاته ولسانه "
[3/20]

قال يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
«إنك تكاد تعرف ورع الرجل في كلامه إذا تكلم»
[3/20]

جاء رجل إلى يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
فقال : أتنهانا عن مجالسة عمرو بن عبيد وقد دخل عليه ابنك قبل، فقال له يونس: اتق الله. فتغيظ فلم يبرح أن جاء ابنه فقال: يا بني قد عرفت رأيي في عمرو فتدخل عليه فقال: يا أبت كان معي فلان، فجعل يعتذر إليه فقال: أنهاك عن الزنا، والسرقة، وشرب الخمر، ولأن تلقى الله عز وجل بهن أحب إلي من أن تلقاه برأي عمرو وأصحاب عمرو "
[3/20]

----------


## تاج الكرامة

سأل رجل يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-: 
فقال : جار لي معتزلي أعوده، قال: أما لحسبة فلا ، قلت: مات أصلي على جنازته؟ قال: أما لحسبة فلا "
[3/21]

قال حزم بن أبي حزم –رحمه الله-:
" مر بنا يونس على حمار ونحن قعود على باب ابن لاحق فوقف فقال: أصبح من إذا عرف السنة عرفها غريبا، وأغرب منه الذي يعرفها "
[3/21]

قال جسر أبو جعفر –رحمه الله-:
" قلت ليونس: مررت بقوم يختصمون في القدر، قال: «لو همتهم ذنوبهم لما اختصموا في القدر»
[3/21]

جاء رجل إلى يونس بن عبيد –رحمه الله-:
فشكى إليه ضيقا من حاله ومعاشه، واغتماما منه بذلك، فقال له يونس: أيسرك ببصرك هذا الذي تبصر به مائة ألف؟ قال: لا، قال: فسمعك الذي تسمع به يسرك به مائة ألف؟ قال: لا، قال: فلسانك الذي تنطق به مائة ألف؟ قال: لا، قال: ففؤادك الذي تعقل به مائة ألف؟ قال: لا، قال: فيداك يسرك بهما مائة ألف؟ قال: لا؟ قال: فرجلاك؟ قال: فذكره نعم الله عليه، فأقبل عليه يونس، قال: أرى لك مئين ألوفا، وأنت تشكو الحاجة "
[3/22]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
" شكى رجل إلى يونس بن عبيد وجعا يجده في بطنه، فقال: له يونس: يا أبا عبد الله، إن هذه دار لا توافقك، فالتمس دارا توافقك "
[3/22]

قال حماد بن زيد –رحمه الله-:
مرض يونس بن عبيد، فقال أيوب السختياني: «ما في العيش بعدك من خير»
[3/23]

قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان –رحمه الله-:
«خرج سليمان التيمي إلى مكة فكان يصلي الصبح بوضوء عشاء الآخرة، وكان يأخذ بقول الحسن أنه إذا غلب النوم على قلبه توضأ، وكان يحيى يتعجب من صبر التيمي»
[3/29]

قال حماد بن سلمة –رحمه الله-:
«كان سليمان التيمي طوى فراشه أربعين سنة، ولم يضع جنبه بالأرض عشرين سنة، وكانت له امرأتان»
[3/29]

قال سليمان التيمي –رحمه الله-:
«الحسنة نور في القلب وقوة في العمل، والسيئة ظلمة في القلب وضعف في العمل»
[3/30]

قال الفضيل بن عياض –رحمه الله-:
" قيل لسليمان التيمي: أنت أنت ومن مثلك، قال: لا تقولوا هكذا، لا أدري ما يبدو لي من ربي عز وجل، سمعت الله عز وجل يقول {وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون} [الزمر: 47] "
[3/30]

قال معتمر بن سليمان التيمي -رحمه الله-:
" سقط بيت لنا كان أبي يكون فيه، فضرب أبي فسطاطا فكان فيه حتى مات، فقيل له: لو بنيته، فقال: الأمر أعجل من ذلك، غدا الموت "
[3/30]

قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-:
«الشتاء غنيمة العبد»
[3/31]

قال معتمر بن سليمان التيمي -رحمه الله-:
قال أبي حين حضره الموت: «يا معتمر، حدثني بالرخص، لعلي ألقى الله عز وجل وأنا أحسن الظن به»
[3/31]

قال معتمر بن سليمان التيمي -رحمه الله-:
" مات صاحب لي كان يطلب معي الحديث فجزعت عليه، فرأى أبي جزعي عليه، فقال: يا معتمر كان صاحبك على السنة؟ قلت: نعم، قال: فلا تجزع عليه أو لا تحزن عليه "
[3/31]

قال سليمان التيمي –رحمه الله-:
«إن الرجل ليذنب الذنب فيصبح عليه مذلته»
[3/31]

قال معتمر بن سليمان التيمي -رحمه الله-:
" كان على أبي دين، فكان يستغفر الله تعالى، فقيل له: سل الله يقضي عنك الدين، قال: إذا غفر لي قضى عني الدين "
[3/32]

قال سليمان التيمي –رحمه الله-:
«لو أخذت برخصة كل عالم أو زلة كل عالم اجتمع فيك الشر كله»
[3/32]

قال سعيد بن عامر –رحمه الله-:
" مرض سليمان التيمي فبكى في مرضه بكاء شديدا، فقيل له: ما يبكيك أتجزع من الموت، قال: لا ولكن مررت على قَدَرِيّ فسلمت عليه، فأخاف أن يحاسبني ربي عز وجل عليه "
[3/32]

قال مهدي بن سليمان –رحمه الله-:
" أتيت سليمان فوجدت عنده حماد بن زيد، ويزيد بن زريع وبشر بن المفضل، وأصحابنا البصريين فكان لا يحدث أحدا حتى يمتحنه فيقول له: الزنا بقدر؟ فإن قال: نعم، استحلفه أن هذا دينك الذي تدين الله به، فإن حلف أن هذا دينه حدثه خمسة أحاديث، وإن لم يحلف لم يحدثه "
[3/32]

قال خارجة ابن مصعب - :
«صحبت عبد الله يعني ابن عون أربعا وعشرين سنة فما أعلم أن الملائكة كتبت عليه خطيئة»
[3/37]

عن ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
«أنه نادته أمه فأجابها فعلا صوتها فأعتق رقبتين»
[3/39]

قيل لابن المبارك –رحمه الله-:
ابن عون بم ارتفع؟ قال: «بالاستقامة»
[3/40]

قال ابن عون –رحمه الله-:
" أحب لكم يا معشر إخواني ثلاثا: هذا القرآن تتلونه آناء الليل والنهار، ولزوم الجماعة، والكف عن أعراض المسلمين "
[3/41]

قال فرقد السبخي –رحمه الله-:
" قرأت في التوراة: أمهات الخطايا ثلاث: أول ذنب عصي الله به: الكبر والحسد والحرص، فاستل من هؤلاء الثلاث ستا، فصاروا تسعا: الشبع والنوم والراحة وحب المال وحب الجماع وحب الرياسة "
[3/45]

قال فرقد السبخي –رحمه الله-:
«الشبع أبو الكفر»
[3/45]
قال فرقد السبخي –رحمه الله-:
«ويل لذي البطن من بطنه إن أضاعه ضعُف، وإن أشبعه ثَقُل»
[3/45]

قال فرقد السبخي –رحمه الله-:
«إنكم لبستم ثياب الفراغ قبل العمل ألم تروا إلى الفاعل إذا عمل كيف يلبس أدنى ثيابه، فإذا فرغ اغتسل ولبس ثوبين نقيين وأنتم تلبسون ثياب الفراغ قبل العمل»
[3/47]

قال يزيد الرقاشي –رحمه الله-:
«للأبرار همم تُبَلِّغُهُم أعمال البر، وكفاك بهمة دعتك إلى خَيْرٍ خَيْرًا»
[3/51]

قال يزيد الرقاشي –رحمه الله-:
خذوا الكلمة الطيبة ممن قالها وإن لم يعمل بها، فإن الله تعالى يقول: {يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه} [الزمر: 18]
[3/51]

قال يزيد الرقاشي –رحمه الله-:
إن سرك أن تنظر إلى الدنيا بما فيها من ذهبها وفضتها وزخارفها، فهلم أخبرك تشيع جنازة فهي الدنيا بما فيها من ذهبها وفضتها وزخارفها، ثم احتمل القبر بما فيه، أما إني لست آمرك أن تحمل تربته، ولكن آمرك أن تحمل فكرته "
[3/51]

قال أبو عوانة –رحمه الله-:
«لو قيل لمنصور بن زاذان إنك ميت اليوم أو غدا ما كان عنده من مزيد»
[3/58]

قال منصور بن زاذان –رحمه الله-:
«الهم والحزن يزيد في الحسنات، والأشر والبطر يزيد في السيئات»
[3/59]

قال بديل العقيلي –رحمه الله-:
«من أراد بعلمه وجه الله أقبل الله عليه بوجهه، وأقبل بقلوب العباد إليه، ومن عمل لغير الله تعالى صرف عنه وجهه، وصرف بقلوب العباد عنه»
[3/62]

قال بديل العقيلي –رحمه الله-:
«الصيام معقل العابدين»
[3/62]

كان طلق بن حبيب –رحمه الله- يقول في دعائه:
«اللهم إني أسألك علم الخائفين لك، وخوف العالمين بك، ويقين المتوكلين عليك، وتوكل المؤمنين بك، وإنابة المخبتين إليك، وإخبات المنيبين إليك، وشكر الصابرين لك، وصبر الشاكرين لك، ونجاة الأحباء المرزوقين عندك»
[3/63]

قال ابن أبي نجيح –رحمه الله-:
«لم يكن ببلدنا أحد أحسن مداراة لصلاته من طلق بن حبيب»
[3/64]

قال طلق بن حبيب –رحمه الله-:
«يا ابن آدم الدنيا ليست لك بدار، وإنك لا تكون منها بِحَرِيزٍ، فاتق الله يا ابن آدم في السر المفضى به إليك»
[3/64]

قال طلق بن حبيب –رحمه الله-:
إن حقوق الله تعالى أعظم من أن يقوم بها العباد، وإن نعم الله أكثر من أن تحصى، ولكن أصبحوا تائبين وأمسوا تائبين "
[3/65]

----------


## عادل ديدو

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

واصل بارك الله فيك حتى نهاية الكتاب كاملاً وأطلب منك تكرماً ألا تختزل أو تختصر أي باب من أبواب الكتاب وأتمنى منك أن تذكر كل قول لسلفنا الصالح تعتقد أن الداعية يستحق أن يحفظه ويذكره للناس لأنني في نهاية مشاركاتك الطيبة سأقوم بنسخها والاستفادة منها في تأليف أحد الكتب فأرجو منك الاتقان قدر الاستطاعة وأن تواصل عطائك ولا تستعجل فأنا قد لا ألتفت لمشاركاتك إلا بعد 4 أشهر على الأقل لأنني مشغول ببعض الأعمال وكذلك بحصر الآيات والأحاديث والأشعار التي ينبغي للداعية حفظها عن ظهر قلب .

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

> واصل بارك الله فيك حتى نهاية الكتاب كاملاً وأطلب منك تكرماً ألا تختزل أو تختصر أي باب من أبواب الكتاب وأتمنى منك أن تذكر كل قول لسلفنا الصالح تعتقد أن الداعية يستحق أن يحفظه ويذكره للناس لأنني في نهاية مشاركاتك الطيبة سأقوم بنسخها والاستفادة منها في تأليف أحد الكتب فأرجو منك الاتقان قدر الاستطاعة وأن تواصل عطائك ولا تستعجل فأنا قد لا ألتفت لمشاركاتك إلا بعد 4 أشهر على الأقل لأنني مشغول ببعض الأعمال وكذلك بحصر الآيات والأحاديث والأشعار التي ينبغي للداعية حفظها عن ظهر قلب .


أخي بارك الله فيك أنا أنسحب مما قلته سابقاً والسبب في ذلك هو أنني قد وجدت كتاب التهذيب الموضوعي لحلية الأولياء لمحمد الهبدان  في صيغة وورد وهو عبارة عن اختصار لأسانيد حلية الأولياء وتجد هذا الكتاب في هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....ظˆظˆط±ط¯

----------

